# what perfume makes you sick to smell...yuck!



## XsheXscreamsX (Jun 26, 2006)

Ever had a perfume you thought was nice, but after wearing it, it just made you nauseous ?  or just a gross smelling perfume?

Mine is Ralph by Ralph Lauren.  eeech.  it wasnt even that it smelled bad.  It just was too over powering.


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 26, 2006)

exclamation
debbie  gibson
that 80s stuff. *gag*


----------



## Pushpa (Jun 26, 2006)

well i have never worn it but calgon body sprays and i find britany spears' perfumes tend to smell like calgon sprays and i find it revolting


----------



## XsheXscreamsX (Jun 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shimmer* 
_exclamation
debbie  gibson
that 80s stuff. *gag*_

 
hahhahaaa that 80's stuff!  i know what you mean, my grandma has a bunch. gross.  even she doesnt use it.


----------



## inlucesco (Jun 26, 2006)

All oil-based perfumes give me a headache like you wouldn't believe.  I sneeze and my eyes water (if I haven't eaten, they do make me sick to my stomach) - and they don't even smell good to me!

Oh well.


----------



## d_flawless (Jun 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pushpa* 
_well i have never worn it but calgon body sprays and i find britany spears' perfumes tend to smell like calgon sprays and i find it revolting_

 
EW. i hear that. i don't know what the fuck possessed my grandma to get me the curious perfume this christmas (i guess the fact that i'm 18 led her to believe i was all about cotton candy BS) but i was like, UGH

anything vanilla-y, too sweet, or way too musky (sandalwood/patchuli, gross), or even too floral make me cringe. i don't know though because my friends all think my perfumes are kinda strong, i guess it's just personal preference


----------



## mitziedoll (Jun 27, 2006)

Egoiste by Chanel, my ex boyfriend had a bottle and I could not get close.  Just so spicy and sickening.


----------



## DCJPFan (Jun 27, 2006)

I really love Pink Sugar so I recently bought Chocolovers and initially really liked it. However, lately, the scent has not been agreeing with my nose or my stomach. I hope the feeling will pass and that it's not permanent!


----------



## user79 (Jun 30, 2006)

Chanel No. 5 - old lady perfume
Chanel Egoiste - agree! nasty stuff
Clinique Aromatics Elixir - way too stuffy and spicy
Dior Miss Dior Cherie - too sweet!!!
Thiery Mugler Angel - this just smells cheap
Lolita Lempicka - sickeningly sweet


----------



## lara (Jul 1, 2006)

Everything from the Dior Poison range. Completely hork-worthy.


----------



## ette (Jul 1, 2006)

Anything with pachouli/etc. despise that, once my friend tried to piss me off by waking me up with a chunk of Lush's Aromaco deodorant, which is pretty much straight-up pachouli (if Aromaco were an alchoholic beverage it would be Tequila, pure liquor and revolting). I wanted to throw up. I love Lush just not that AT ALL. And although its not a bad scent, my mom wears this one Jo Malone that gets on my last nerve. Its not even that it smells bad, its just that it smells like that cheapo perfume Prell, like soap. I mean paying $85 for a bottle of perfume that smells like concentrated dishwashing fluid also makes me sick. I feel bad saying anything too because she loves it so much...she never bought the full bottle though so I threw away the remaining samples...LOL I'm awful. I love most other Jo Malone though, I just hate that one. Also, at first I liked Moschino I Love Love, but after an hour of wearing it I worked my butt off to get the scent off my wrist. It smelled like fumes from an orange scented/pine cleaning fluid.


----------



## Shawna (Jul 1, 2006)

I can't stand Calvin Klein Obsession for women.  Makes me ill every time.  Same thing goes for Burberry Brit.  I love the initial smell of BB, but within minutes of wearing it,  I get a headache and upset stomach


----------



## user79 (Jul 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shawna* 
_I can't stand Calvin Klein Obsession for women.  Makes me ill every time.  Same thing goes for Burberry Brit.  I love the initial smell of BB, but within minutes of wearing it,  I get a headache and upset stomach



_

 
I used to like this smell when it just came out, everyone was wearing it! (Same as CK One) But now when I smell Obsessions, it sort of makes me sick too. My old roomate used to wear this all the time, it is so strong too!


----------



## karen (Jul 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DCJPFan* 
_I really love Pink Sugar so I recently bought Chocolovers and initially really liked it. However, lately, the scent has not been agreeing with my nose or my stomach. I hope the feeling will pass and that it's not permanent!_

 
The same thing happened to me. It never passed.
I ended up selling the rest of my bottle on ebay a few months ago.


And to answer the question, most men's colognes make me gag. I have my husband wearing women's perfumes now. 
Hanae Mori Butterfly smells wonderful on him.


----------



## GreekChick (Jul 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shawna* 
_I can't stand Calvin Klein Obsession for women.  Makes me ill every time.  Same thing goes for Burberry Brit.  I love the initial smell of BB, but within minutes of wearing it,  I get a headache and upset stomach



_

 
 I totally second the Burberry Brit...I became so nauseous int he firs five minutes of wearing it....The Hanae Mori one as well...


----------



## Cdjax (Jul 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 
_Everything from the Dior Poison range. Completely hork-worthy._

 
Agree. I had a sample vial of this, and it smelled so bad. Probably the worst perfume I've ever smelled.


----------



## moonrevel (Jul 3, 2006)

Curve.  I wore this when I was young, but one day I put it on an it made me sick.  Now, every time I smell it I want to throw up in a big way.  I had a friend in college who wore it, and I could always tell she was walking towards me by the feeling of my stomach doing circles around my ankles!


----------



## mskitchmas (Jul 4, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 
_Everything from the Dior Poison range. Completely hork-worthy._

 

OMG! I totally agree. My mother used to practically drown herself in it. She'd get in the car with me when i was a kid and I felt like a trapped helpless animal! nasty stuff.






I also loathe Acqua Di Gio for men. P.U.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jul 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 
_Everything from the Dior Poison range. Completely hork-worthy._

 
Amen!  

For me, also:

Chanel #5
Elizabeth Taylor Perfumes (esp White Diamonds)
Estee Lauder Beautiful
Anything too fake vanilla (Yak!)

I love Antonia's Flowers, but it is the one perfume that does not mix with my chemistry.  It just doesn't smell good on me, so I buy it to use as a home air freshener.  

Anyone remember Giorgio?  It was big in the 80s and came in a yellow and white box.  Bllleaaa! Shudder to think of it!


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Jul 8, 2006)

*ANYthing cheap-o!!!!!  I can smell cheap perfume a mile 1/2 away!!!Why is it that teenagers seem to BATHE in cheap shit???  When I was a teen (and didn't have a job) my sister bought me 'good' perfume, but if I didn't have anything good, and couldn't afford it, I just wouldn't wear anything at all!!! IMO, better to save up for something nice than spend money on stinky d/s 'fume (which, btw is NOT that inexpensive
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )*


----------



## ette (Jul 8, 2006)

OH god those VS Body Mists smell SOOOOOO BAD!! Seriously, don't wear anything at all instead of getting 7 for $30.


----------



## user6 (Jul 8, 2006)

*Pleasures by Estee Lauder*

oh, i can't stand pleasures by estee lauder! it really made me puke when i was pregnant, and it still smells bad to me now!!


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jul 9, 2006)

Chanel no.5 smells like ass on me.. uck.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jul 9, 2006)

Candies....for woman, smells like Cut grass on me, Stanky stanky


----------



## venacava (Jul 25, 2006)

Yves Saint Laurent's Opium. *gag* This perfume is a surefire recipe for migraines.


----------



## Another Janice! (Jul 25, 2006)

White Shoulders.

My gma thought it smelled just wonderful (she used it all the time)   She sprayed it on me once and I have never gotten over the stink.

It's totally an old ladies perfume and I can always tell when someone is wearing it.


----------



## queenofdisaster (Aug 3, 2006)

curious by britney spears... especially in the winter time and the scent doesnt evaporate... i got in the car right after i put it on once and thought i was going to have to pull over to vomit... and coco mademoiselle and chanel no 5 do the same thing... eewwww


----------



## jessiekins1 (Aug 3, 2006)

all unisex perfumes make me gag, anything too musky, most men's colognes(especially when they bathe it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), cheapo drugstore whore-lure that pretty much smells like alcohol.....


----------



## Indigowaters (Aug 4, 2006)

Giorgio. I just sneezed thinking about it. (No joke)


----------



## Indigowaters (Aug 4, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 
_Dior Miss Dior Cherie - too sweet!!!_

 
This is actually good with my chemistry. (Hey, I forgot I had it. I haven’t seen it since I got back from Boston. Now I gotta look for it)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I FOUND IT! :woohoo:


----------



## Kristen (Aug 6, 2006)

Anything tropical and fruity. Pretty much everything escada-esque makes me gag. It was actually Demeter's Sex on the Beach that pushed me over the edge.


----------



## CuddleyBlossoms (Aug 7, 2006)

Chloe Narcisse peeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee-eughhhhhhhhhh

Chanel no.5 - smells like cat pee

Cacharel - Lou Lou


----------



## Joke (Aug 10, 2006)

Me:
anything with coconut, bah
those cocktail named perfumes, they are all from one brand, don't recall the name but it's awfull to me


----------



## faifai (Aug 10, 2006)

-Thierry Mugler's Angel
-anything with too much patchouli, it just smells dirty to me
-Obsession (CK? idk)
-Clinique's Aromatics Elixir
-Prescriptives Calyx
-Kenzo's Flower. so many people love this and it literally made me gag.
-anything with too strong of a violet note. violets and i don't get along.


----------



## user79 (Aug 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *faifai* 
_-Thierry Mugler's Angel
-anything with too much patchouli, it just smells dirty to me
-Obsession (CK? idk)
-Clinique's Aromatics Elixir
-Prescriptives Calyx
-Kenzo's Flower. so many people love this and it literally made me gag.
-anything with too strong of a violet note. violets and i don't get along._

 

Sooo funny, we have a lot of the same ones on our list!


----------



## luckyme (Aug 10, 2006)

Clinique Happy and Sunflower from the 80's, eeeewwww!


----------



## Willa (Aug 10, 2006)

Dolce & Gabbana Light Blue, it smells the rich spoiled girl...

Angel by Mugler (Mulger?). The purple star.
I HATE this perfume. Can't stand to be around a woman who wears it.


----------



## Nolee (Aug 13, 2006)

Naomi campelle's sunset, i bought this back in 04 or 03 cant remeber, after only one sniff, i wanted to buy something abit different than my usual scents, but as soon as i sprayed it the first time i swear it made me sick, and i still have it as new as i fist got it, im too embarressed to give it to any1 @@


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Aug 13, 2006)

am i the only one who hates vanilla? the smell literally makes me nauseated 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 if i sit by someone in class who's wearing it or something, i literally have to ask the teacher if i can move....urgh :/


----------



## Nolee (Aug 14, 2006)

ilovexnerdsx
LOL. no you'r not alone
my sis does too, too bad for her she still lives with me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



im an absolute vanilla freak


----------



## Soulful (Sep 7, 2006)

gucci rush... I really wanted to like it but it's just too heavy


----------



## MAChostage (Sep 7, 2006)

Two words:  YOUTH DEW. 

Ugh.  How has this scent managed to survive all these years?


----------



## Katura (Sep 11, 2006)

.....


----------



## angeldust (Sep 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Katura* 
_
Girls that bathe in LOVESPELL by Victorias secret. Oh.My.God. GROSS.
_

 

LOL !!! i was at a show one time and the lead singer was like "OMG ! WTF IS THAT SMELL? OH GOD IS THAT LOVESPELL?! ..ITS MAKING ME SICK !!"

total hilight of my life that same metalhead would know what lovespell smells like. <3


----------



## aziza (Sep 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Katura* 
_Girls that bathe in LOVESPELL by Victorias secret. Oh.My.God. GROSS._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *angeldust* 
_LOL !!! i was at a show one time and the lead singer was like "OMG ! WTF IS THAT SMELL? OH GOD IS THAT LOVESPELL?! ..ITS MAKING ME SICK !!"

total hilight of my life that same metalhead would know what lovespell smells like. <3_

 
I thought I was the only freakin' person who HATES LOVESPELL!!! Oh sheesh...I hate that scent so much...actually I hate all the VS body sprays. When I was a freshman my roommate used to douse herself in the crap everytime she left the room. Totally gross
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I get nauseous everytime I'm near someone who has the stuff on.


----------



## divaster (Sep 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ilovexnerdsx* 
_am i the only one who hates vanilla? the smell literally makes me nauseated 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 if i sit by someone in class who's wearing it or something, i literally have to ask the teacher if i can move....urgh :/_

 
I love the smell of actual vanilla extract, I could smell it all day, but I too hate any perfume/body spray/lotion/anything that is vanilla scented. They just don't smell good to me! 

One  I've gotten sick of on myself is Vera Wang. I actually loved it when I first tried it, but about halfway through the bottle it suddenly started making me gag. Same thing happened with Sung, though I do still wear Shi by Alfred Sung. Also, one time I put on Exclamation at the drug store because I used to wear it in like 6th grade, 5 min. later I was wondering what the hell I was thinking.


----------



## Bernadette (Nov 1, 2006)

Dolce & Gabanna Light Blue.... God I HATE it and my roomate wears it.
The Cartier prefume that smells like Light Blue
Cliniques Aromatic Elixer
Estee Lauder Youth Dew
Ralph by Ralph Lauren
Anything trying to cover up cigarrettes... bleh!
I'm also with you guys on the "girls doused in Lovespell"


----------



## liv (Nov 2, 2006)

*VS Lovespell is so sickening!  Esp. when it's layered with the VS lotions, I think all of their sprays are way too sweet, except maybe Vanilla Lace.  But they are all easy to go overboard with.
*AXE.  God that stuff makes me sick.  Boys, just go buy Acqua di Gio and make everyone happy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Clinique Aromatics, who even wears this stuff?
*Britneys Spears Fantasy - so strong, and dare I say pungent?
*Chanel no. 5, I wanted to like this because it is so classic, but it is very chemically smelling, and does kind of smell like cat pee now that someone mentioned it here!
*Clinique Happy.  just yucky.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Nov 2, 2006)

White Diamonds, anybody?
Nastiness in a bottle!!!

ANY of those 'Loves' scents that come with that rounded top cap. ie, Loves Baby Soft

Chanel No. 5 - I can't understand the 'timeless-ness' of this perfume. It just smells so dated and gross to me

Anything too sweet or vanilla-y. These wouldn't be that bad, it's just that usually, for some reason, the girls who wear them put on too much!!

Aqua Di Gio - Please. Guys. There are SO many other colognes out there! Also seems like the popular 'first date' cologne.

Axe and all other male body sprays - like, gag me with a spoon.

Lovespell is bad, and so are the rest of VS scents, but to me, their Vanilla one takes the cake. Wrong wrong wrong! Almost as bad as Bath and Body Works' vanilla. Speaking of which....

Bath and Body works scents are horrible as well. Some of their light stuff is good, but most of it is way too overpowering, and not in a good way.


----------



## *Juliet&Rambo* (Nov 3, 2006)

I HATE CHANEL No. 5.... YUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUK!

can't stand the smell..!


----------



## NikkiHorror (Nov 6, 2006)

Chanel Cristalle is probably the most disgusting perfume ever!!  It smells like Chanel #5 mixed with fresh cut grass!
Opium from YSL is nas-teeeeeee,
I also can't stand Clarin's Eau de...something, it's in a red bottle.  
Calyx from PX sucks...
Aromatics Elixr from Clinique, Youth Dew from Estee...

Obviously I hate fresh and musky scents.  I'm all about tropical-sweet-vanilla-juicy smells.

I didn't know so many people hated Love Spell!!!!!  That was my high school scent lol.  Well actually, alot of Victoria's or Bath and Body Works were, but Love Spell was the main deal.  I still like it, but won't wear it because it reminds me of all my HS exes, lol.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Nov 6, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Katura* 

 
_
Girls that bathe in LOVESPELL by Victorias secret. Oh.My.God. GROSS.
._

 
We used to have this Joke in Cosmetology school.. with that love spell.. haha

SOO Many girls would wear it and we would say 

"cough ...... who is it here that smells like a stripper... what is that.. lovespell?"


----------



## mitziedoll (Nov 6, 2006)

Chanel Egoiste makes me feel like throwing up.  It has a cringe worthy spiciness too it (gag)  On me Dolce Light Blue smells like urine, it doesn't work with my chemistry at all.


----------



## Katura (Nov 6, 2006)

.....


----------



## aeni (Nov 6, 2006)

Calvin Klein.


----------



## little teaser (Nov 6, 2006)

chanel#5 is repulsive ewwwwwww!!


----------



## Bernadette (Nov 6, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MxAxC-_ATTACK* 

 
_We used to have this Joke in Cosmetology school.. with that love spell.. haha

SOO Many girls would wear it and we would say 

"cough ...... who is it here that smells like a stripper... what is that.. lovespell?"_

 
Hahahah! Oh my god! I know a stripper that wears Love Spell!

I forgot cucumber melon from BBW. Ah, it smells like an asthma attack to me.


----------



## Katja (Nov 6, 2006)

*DEF.  Eternity by Calvin Klein.

And anything too old lady, musky scent or rose petal type scents.  I almost never wear florals, unless it's a sweet floral.  *


----------



## MelodyKat (Nov 7, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_Chanel No. 5 - old lady perfume
Chanel Egoiste - agree! nasty stuff
Clinique Aromatics Elixir - way too stuffy and spicy
Dior Miss Dior Cherie - too sweet!!!
Thiery Mugler Angel - this just smells cheap
Lolita Lempicka - sickeningly sweet
Dolce & Gabbana Light Blue - seems like every other girl wears this now_

 
Hell Yes!
I also CANNOT tolerate
Calyx-Prescriptives 
Micheal Kors-Makes me ill to my stomach.


----------



## Fairybelle (Nov 7, 2006)

Angel Innocent.  I actually bought it because I liked it in the store...should have worn it first for a day to test! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Just didn't mix well with my body chem I guess, which was a shame because the bottle is lovely...


----------



## baby_love (Nov 8, 2006)

Chanel no. 5 is NASTY
Escada Pacific Paradise is WAY sweet
Pink Sugar
Guerlain Insolence or whichever one Hilary Swank promotes.
Jessica McClintocks new one is gross too.  

and SHALImAR!!  anything by them is discusting imo.


----------



## prinzessin784 (Nov 8, 2006)

Still by Jennifer Lopez literally makes me ill :/
And the Britney Spears ones are pretty gross IMO too.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Nov 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Katura* 

 
_Bath and Body works Rasberry yuckness and cucumber melon. (that smelss like BO after like ten minutes...peeee yuuuu)_

 


I have always hated artificial raspberry scents.. I hate them .. ALL shampoos.. lotions.. body sprays.. gross.


----------



## circe221 (Nov 17, 2006)

Quote:

  Youth Dew from Estee  
 
Youth Dew!!! Hee!!! My grandmother (God rest her soul) used to wear this and YUCK!!! I would hate for her to hug me because it would cling to my clothes. But I remember seeing that bottle on her dresser and just thinking EWWWW!!!!!


----------



## EmbalmerBabe (Nov 18, 2006)

I think the J.Lo perfumes are the equivalent of bug spray from the 99 cent store. I tried very,very hard to dissaude a friend from purchasing a bottle of the summery mix of J.Lo whatever it was called, I said NO PLEASE Don't do it!! There are so many wonderful scents here!
Try something by Dior!


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Nov 18, 2006)

TOday.. i was at the drs office . going thru the Oprah mag. it was the only thing there besides some breast cancer mag.. and Came across a little sample page...

Yves Saint Laurent... has this scent called OPIUM

IT smells like FLEA SHAMPOO!!! it was discustinG!!


----------



## Street Angel (Nov 18, 2006)

Still by J.Lo, I returned it immediately!
Alfed Sung
Goddess by Kimora Lee Simmons- cloying
Romance by Ralph Lauren- much too sharp
Aromatic Elixir by Clinique- no explanation needed


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Nov 18, 2006)

*It's funny....one gals perfume trash, really is some others' perfume treasure!!!*

*Take Chanel No. 5, for instance...Now, I cannot STAND this scent; but Marilyn Monroe loved it SO much, that's all she wore 'under' her clothing 99% of the time, AND she always wore it to bed (the ONLY thing she wore, lol).*

*And me....I see a lot of girls on this thread that HATE the really 'heavy' oriental purfumes....but they're MY personal faves!  IE:  Opium (my fave from when I was only a pre-teen), Poison, Shailmar, etc...(oh..my new fave is Coco Chanel....so I don't hate everything by Chanel..lol)...*

*I just LOVE these scents...They also go very well with my body chemistry.  I get compliments EVERY time I wear Poison or Opium...but if they don't go with your body chem...FORGET IT...THEY'LL STINK!!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I've yet to hear that Opium smells like Flea Shampoo, though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It's made as an "Oriental Spice" scent.*

*On the flip side, I cannot stand some of the cloyingly sweet Burberry 'fumes....I know many gals love 'em.  I also hate anything with that 'fresh/green' smell.  The only thing I have which smells like that is Elizabeth Arden 'Tea Tree'...which I loved the first few times I wore it, but cannot wear now...ever.*

*Just going thru these threads and seeing *such* a diff. in perfume tastes...Wow!*


----------



## DaizyDeath (Nov 18, 2006)

all those perfumes that they use to have that smelled like foods and candys ewwwww nastyness they smelled like shit


----------



## baby_love (Nov 26, 2006)

ooohh and i forgot, the same company that makes Pink Sugar, also makes a chocolate one that when I smelled, I thought I was going to throw up.  no joke.   and The Betsey Johnson scent used to be SO yummy to me, but now I find it way too sweet.


----------



## redambition (Nov 27, 2006)

so much hate for opium in this thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




perfumes i dislike:

G - giorgio beverly hills. i liked it at first, 3 weeks later... ugh
Paris - YSL
Red Door - Elizabeth Arden
Beautiful - EL (my SO nearly cried when i started coughing uncontrollably after sniffing it. he loves it and had been planning to buy it for me)
code - GA (for women, the men's one is awesome)
secret wish - anna sui
there's a lot more... too many to list.

perfumes i like (or love) but can't really wear because they tend to induce migraines:

opium - YSL
hot couture - Givenchy


----------



## Mirrorness (Dec 1, 2006)

Perfume i cannot tolerate....
 Paris - YSL
 White Linen - Estee lauder
 Samsara - Guerlain


----------



## xXBlackStarXx (Dec 6, 2006)

BS Fantasy, Anything too sugary or powdery, Chanel no.5-way too chemical-y, the grass smelling stuff, etc


----------



## Holly (Dec 8, 2006)

Angel (All the different kinds)
Shalimar
Burberry Brit
Hypnotic Poison
Opium
Lolita Lempicka
White Diamonds
White Shoulders
Lair du temps
Giorgio
Insolence
Beautiful (I cant believe how many people love it)

I work in a drugstore at the moment, in the cosmetic section, so I work pretty close to a lot of fragrances, and I always seem to have to smell at least one of these a day, while helping the customers, and they make me gag!

Edit: I almost forgot Red by Giorgio... I find it smells like B.O. one of my coworkers tried it on today without smelling it first, and it was awful


----------



## MarniMac (Dec 8, 2006)

Chanel Chance and the Abercrombie perfume with the red top give me the worst headache. Tommy Girl is pretty ewky too. Anytime I smell CK one, it reminds me of this guy in high school who had the WORST BO...I don't think he showered too often...he would just put the CK one on...so grody.
I'm pretty sensitive though...I can't stay in Sephora for 5 minutes without getting a migraine or asthma.
Nothing by BPAL has ever given me a headache or made me feel ill, so I'm sticking with their perfumes for the meantime.
PS. LMAO about "Love Spell" being a stripper scent...so true. I think those 5 for $30 deals were made for dancin' ladies


----------



## Katja (Dec 8, 2006)

*I have to add Muegler's Angel.  ICK city.  I've smelled it on others, too, and it wasn't near as bad as it was on me.  *


----------



## macface (Dec 10, 2006)

Victorias Secret Vanilla body splash.


----------



## Kiseki (Dec 10, 2006)

Perfumes I can't stand and produce alergy reactions on me.

L'Eau D'Issey by Issey Miaki (my nose swells and I start sneazing)
La Dolce Vita by Dior (nasty migraines)

I can't stand most Armani Clinique and CK perfumes, everyone wears them.


----------



## KAIA (Dec 17, 2006)

Dolce & Gabbana Light Blue.... Gives Me Migranes!!!!!!!!!!
Miss Dior Cherie.... Way Too Sweet!!!!1


----------



## bubbly_brunette (Dec 27, 2006)

i hateee Miss Dior Cherie with a passion, it smells like Victoria Secrets Strawberries and Champagne *barf*

The only spray/lotion i adoree from VS is Romantic Wish, its absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Korms (Dec 28, 2006)

Charlie.

I remember my friends and I used to wear this stuff when we were in our early teens because it was so cheap, but oh My God does it smell it too!  I think it comes in three scents, Red, Gold and Blue.

Yurgh.  What a nose burner!


----------



## kinda_sexy (Feb 11, 2007)

Ralph by RL makes me sick too! I can't stand most RL fragrances, they're just too overpowering, cheap, and tacky...I have both Ralph and Romance and gah! I hate them.

Miss Dior Cherie, when i spray it on my skin, dries down to a chemical-y metallic smell, it smells awful. I don't know why it happens-whne i spray it on my clothes, it smells fine but on my skin it's just nastay.


----------



## Indian Barbie (Feb 22, 2007)

Dior poison (the original), BLURGH!!!!!!!


----------



## Pinklady77 (Mar 4, 2007)

Alfred Sung.


----------



## ~Coco~ (Mar 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *faifai* 

 
_-Thierry Mugler's Angel
-anything with too much patchouli, it just smells dirty to me
-Obsession (CK? idk)
-Clinique's Aromatics Elixir
-Prescriptives Calyx
-Kenzo's Flower. so many people love this and it literally made me gag.
-anything with too strong of a violet note. violets and i don't get along._

 

Kenzo flower, are you talking about the clear bottle or the Red one?  I adore the red perfume one.  I hope I do not offend with my scent!!


----------



## Kim. (Mar 4, 2007)

Dior pure poison, I feel a headache coming on just thinking about it.
Chanel no. 5 smells like beer  on me...


----------



## coachkitten (Mar 6, 2007)

Clinique Aromatic Elixir
Lancome Tresor
Sunflowers by Elizabeth Arden

Yuck!


----------



## mslips (Apr 6, 2007)

coco de chanel
chanel no. 5
sean john's isn't that great
calvin klein euphoria...strong staying power which sucks cuz it makes me nauseous and gives strong headaches!
giorgio armani.i think it's self titled...in a yellow and white stripe box...anyways old lady perfume that's hideous!
ooo and brut...dont get me started!


----------



## Ernie (Apr 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Indian Barbie* 

 
_Dior poison (the original), BLURGH!!!!!!!_

 
 Horrible, I totally agree. someone sprayed it on me when it first came out and I can still smell it.:eek2:


----------



## ch33tah (May 10, 2007)

Tommy Girl and the rest of the CK perfumes.
they're just soo awful. and sooo outdated.

then again most things from the 90's were pretty bad. :b


----------



## surfdiva (May 10, 2007)

Liz Clairborne from the 80s - the one in the triangle bottle. Instant belch.


----------



## chillipea (May 13, 2007)

Youth Dew.  I don't think an explanation is required with this one.


----------



## poetic_slut (May 13, 2007)

White musk. gag me!
And the moonlight path stuff from bath and body works.
Disgusting!
A class mate put some on me, and I though I was going to be sick. Ugh.


----------



## User49 (May 13, 2007)

The Body Shop White Musk!


----------



## tania_nia (May 13, 2007)

Mens or Womens Stetson is hideous!! It reminds me of being in the country and I can't get out. Seriously everyone in small town kansas wears this crap it stinks!

Anything with stargazer lilies in it gives me an allergy attack which leads me too...
The GAP had some natural themed fragrances back in the day. One of them was Grass and it smelled just like it. By the way: I'm allergic to grass pollens so this was horrible!! 

Love's Baby Soft: it smells like baby prostitutes. 

The Body Shop's Warm Vanilla Sugar: it smells like burnt vanilla which isn't a good thing. Come to think of it, I don't like many fragrances from The Body Shop. I think it's cuz every woman in my sorority house wore sun rippened raspberry! YUCK!!


----------



## EleanorRigby (May 23, 2007)

I just can't stand YSL's Rive Gauche..absolutely horrendous and strangely reminiscent of public transport (I'm thinking: old men's urine!)...all in all, not good!


----------



## yummy411 (May 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *inlucesco* 

 
_All oil-based perfumes give me a headache like you wouldn't believe. I sneeze and my eyes water (if I haven't eaten, they do make me sick to my stomach) - and they don't even smell good to me!

Oh well._

 
wow interesting.. so Angel and other therry mueglier perfumes would fall under that category


----------



## yummy411 (May 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *karen* 

 
_The same thing happened to me. It never passed.
I ended up selling the rest of my bottle on ebay a few months ago.


And to answer the question, most men's colognes make me gag. I have my husband wearing women's perfumes now. 
Hanae Mori Butterfly smells wonderful on him._

 
lol.. my dad has converted to woman's perfumes.. mainly bath and body works splashes since he has 4 daughters lol...

a good men's womanly smelling cologne that i adore is paris hilton for men.. i desparately want to buy some for myself!


----------



## yummy411 (May 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *poetic_slut* 

 
_White musk. gag me!
And the moonlight path stuff from bath and body works.
Disgusting!
A class mate put some on me, and I though I was going to be sick. Ugh._

 
These are my mom's favorites types.. musk musk and more musk.. an 80's thing i guess.. just to go with her horrendous cigarette smoke hair filled aroma....... disgusting!!!


----------



## ginger9 (May 23, 2007)

LMAO, there are some great ones mentioned here. I don't know a lot of perfumes but I do agree on:

1. Dior Poison (nauseating)
2. RL - Romance (too strong)


I also wanted to say that I think any perfume can be nasty if one wears too much of it. It's all about MODERATION. I used to really like Chanel's Coco Mademoiselle until this lady at my work place bathed herself in it. You can literally smell her before and after she enters a room. It was down right offensive and you're like literally choking from the nasal assault. She kind of ruined this lovely perfume for me because I think of her whenever I smell it. I hope I get over it some day, my dad got a bottle for me as a gift and I haven't really worn it


----------



## Bybs (May 23, 2007)

YSL Baby Doll - Smells like BO
Dior Pure Poison - Death
Elizabeth Arden Red Door - Just plain vomit inducing
Salvatore Ferragamo Incanto Dream - Sickening
Ralph Lauren Romance - Waaaaaaay too sharp


----------



## milota (May 30, 2007)

WHITE DIAMONDS!!! I seriously cannot stand this scent!
I also don't like most musks especially Moonlight Path from BBW.


----------



## jakluk4 (Jul 13, 2007)

ugh!  White diamonds is HORRIBLE!

my mother wears Opium!  UGH!  I have tried for years now to get her to change her "signature" scent, and she refuses!  It just dominates your nose! lawdy!


----------



## littlemitzik (Jul 30, 2007)

LOL, remember Windsong? Yeah, that smells like S*&# on me or not on me, I just haaaaaaad to learn the hard way though. UGH ick ick ick!


----------



## frocher (Jul 30, 2007)

Anything too sweet.


----------



## Rushch6 (Jul 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jakluk4* 

 
_ugh! White diamonds is HORRIBLE!_

 
I heard someone that white diamonds will cause people with Asthma to have a asthma attack. I have to agree, because every time my mom puts that on I have to grab my inhaler.:crap:


----------



## makeba (Jul 30, 2007)

Black Pearl, White diamonds, Bob Mackie, Burberry Brit all I swear are the Devils Perfume.  I wore Burberry to work one day and had leave and go home and take a bath. Pew! Pew On  Me


----------



## Bybs (Jul 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 

 
_Everything from the Dior Poison range. Completely hork-worthy._

 
I totally agree....makes me sick to my stomach.


----------



## BloodMittens (Aug 1, 2007)

Victoria's Secret Rapture. It gives me a headache everytime I smell it.


----------



## Schmetterling (Aug 2, 2007)

poison
pleasures


----------



## lizsybarite (Aug 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Korms* 

 
_Charlie.

I remember my friends and I used to wear this stuff when we were in our early teens because it was so cheap, but oh My God does it smell it too!  I think it comes in three scents, Red, Gold and Blue.

Yurgh.  What a nose burner!_

 
YESS!!!! I cannot STAND Charlie. I made the mistake of trying on a sample someone sent me and then getting into the car... AUGH, it was so awful. I wanted to set myself on fire. :eek2:


----------



## Leopardskinny (Aug 3, 2007)

^LOL! I remember a friend of mine used to have a body spray of every single 'colour' and she LOVED them. They actually used to make me retch! 

For me, the worst perfume I have ever smelt is 

-Liz Clairbournes 'Curve Crush'. EW. Seriously, I have never semlt anything so bad. Maybe it was just me, but I actually couldn't understand how people could like and wear it! Also bad are

- Dolce and Gabanna... um.. I think it just says 'pour femme' or something- it has a red cap? Really didn't like that either. 

I also find most things by Anna Sui FAR too sweet and 'sugary' if you like.  

Oh, but I have to admit, I ADORE Chanel No.5


----------



## SnowWhiteQueen (Aug 13, 2007)

Chanel No. 5 seriously stinks.  It smells like old lady perfume.  And I hate it when girls come in to buy it at my boutique and they say that they like it, and you know that they are just saying that because it is chanel.  Strange.  Also Poison!  Yuck!


----------



## LindseySullivan (Sep 18, 2007)

Dior Poison.  I used to be ok with it, but my friend got sick in a limo we were partying and threw up - then covered herself in poison.  So I don't know if it's the perfume or te memories.

I also can't stand CK something - it's amber colored but I forgot the name.  Escape maybe?


----------



## bluebird08 (Sep 19, 2007)

White Diamonds
Red Door
Burberry (most of them STANK)
Sunflowers
Anything by CK
Cool Water for Women-just gross
J.Lo Still
Lucky


----------



## Cosmopolitics (Sep 20, 2007)

*Charlie* (all of em!) and *Red Door* -- Horkkkkkk. It reminds me of when I used to go to my grandma's church as a kid, and all of the old ladies bathed with either Charlie or Red Door. I remember as a kid, the smell was so strong throughout the room that I stayed in the bathroom (or wandered around the rest of the church) for the duration of the service because the overwhelming smell made me sick.

*Spirit by Antonio Banderas for women* -- It smells like cat spray. Nasty nasty nasty! I also get an allergic reaction from it. Joy! 

There was also this *Antonio Banderas "Night Fever"* limited edition fragrance they had out earlier this year, and every time someone sprayed the tester, I'd have to go hide out in the stockroom for fifteen minutes because I found it extremely hard to breathe when it was sprayed. 

There was also this one perfume that Walgreens had out a while back (it had some French-sounding name), and god forbid every time someone sprayed that tester out on the tables, I instantly got a migraine headache and became very, very nauseous. It was cheap, vomit-inducing mess, and I'm glad they got rid of it.


----------



## Dark_Phoenix (Sep 21, 2007)

All the Versace Jeans fragrances... they just smell really really gross. 
Roxy isn't too good either *bleck*.


----------



## ambidextrous (Sep 29, 2007)

Chanel N°5, Dior Poison


----------



## CassidyLovesMAC (Dec 12, 2007)

White Diamonds by Elizabeth Taylor. It makes my head spin!


----------



## Miss_M (Dec 20, 2007)

Double entry


----------



## Miss_M (Dec 20, 2007)

There are a few fragrances that nauseate me and give me a really bad headache, like; 

Calvin Klein - Obsession
Clinique - Aromatic Elixer (who actually wears this stuff ?!)
Clinique - Happy
Comme des Garcons - #2 (the black one)
Donna Karan - Cashmere Mist
Estee Lauder - Knowing, Spellbound
Yves St. Laurent - Opium 

Keiko Mecheri - Loukoum. I got a sample of this from Luckyscent.com and it smells like burned baby powder. It also lingers forever, even after you try to wash it off.

LUSH - Karma soap and fragrance, I got a sample with my order one day and almost gagged because of the awful patchouli/orange combination. 

I also can't take sickly sweet or tropical fragrances, like the ones from Escada (Island Kiss, Pacific Paradise, Rockin' Rio), Comptoir Sud Pacifique or Aquolina's Pink Sugar.  

I also pretty much dislike all the fragrances that were really popular in the late '80s and early '90s, since every woman seemed to wear these in those days 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Cacharel - Anais Anais,  Lou Lou
Dior - Dune, Poison
Estee Lauder - Tuscany per Donna
Givency - Amirage, Ysatis
Guerlain - Samsara 
Joop - Joop! for Women
Laura Biagiotti - Roma
Lancome - Tresor
Oscar de la Renta - Volupte 
YSL - Paris, Rive Gauche


----------



## kimmy (Dec 22, 2007)

i know it isn't perfume, but axe body spray is just so gross smelling to me. iiiick.


----------



## Cosmopolitics (Dec 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kimmy* 

 
_i know it isn't perfume, but axe body spray is just so gross smelling to me. iiiick._

 
And I can tell immediately what guy has bathed in that stuff, because it makes me sick to my stomach and I find it hard to breathe when it has been sprayed in copious amounts like some guys like to do. Yuck. 

Guys: AXE or Tag or whatever horrendous $4 body spray won't bring you girls like you see on the commercials; in fact, they're more likely to avoid you because you STINK.


----------



## Kuuipo (Dec 22, 2007)

Red...I think it's the Giorgio Armani Red...not Red Door

Poison by Dior

JLo fragrances smell like AquaNet to me, but are not nausea inducing

Estee Lauder Pleasures-all varieties. I get a headache and can't stop sneezing

Emeralds by Eliz Taylor   smells like lavatory cakes that go in toilets

Jack Black-mothballs


----------



## xsnowwhite (Dec 23, 2007)

Red Door
With Love by Hilary Duff
Baby Phat goddess or whatever
D&G i forget the exact name
theres a ton more im sure, im very picky about perfume but if I hate a scent I don't normally remember it.


----------



## aimeilee (Dec 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 

 
_Everything from the Dior Poison range. Completely hork-worthy._

 
oh my goodness...my roomate used to swim in that stuff and the smell was terrible.  I don't even remember which one she had but I've kept my distance ever since


----------



## purrtykitty (Dec 24, 2007)

All of Britney Spears' perfumes...her and J. Lo's.


----------



## k.a.t (Dec 25, 2007)

I actually just bought Britney Spear's Midnight Fantasy and i love it ^_^ but i hate really overpowering sickeningly sweet powdery smells ewwww i HATE the body shop vanilla musk...actually i hate all of them...


----------



## frocher (Dec 26, 2007)

....


----------



## LaBellaVita (Dec 26, 2007)

I got Hypnose by Lancome for Christmas last year, and It smells wayyy too strong for me. My boyfriend got it for me, and he loves it..so i wear it sometimes. It's not a personal favorite at all though.


----------



## Melly44 (Dec 26, 2007)

I love fantasy and curious and i have them in my mini perfume collection.. they smell good on me and i get tons and tons of compliments.. and i see alot of you girls don't like them... 

Jlo glow after dark.. augh i used to like this then it just made me neasous.. i dunno if its because the first time i put it on i got literly got the drunkest of my whole entire life and i just remember smelling it and being sick i knoo gross... but it totally turned me off..


----------



## SparklingWaves (Dec 26, 2007)

All Lancome
All Estee Lauder
All Avon
I can't stand Musks


----------



## athena123 (Dec 26, 2007)

Any of the scents by Victoria's Secret - overly floral and cheap drugstore aroma that really reeks. 

Of the high-end perfumes, Elizabeth Taylor's Passion and Dior's Poison blech!


----------



## hawaiian_mele (Dec 26, 2007)

I can't remember all the ones I really dislike but I know that J.Lo's "Glow" line makes me sick but I do love her "Still" - it's so pretty!


----------



## Loveleighe (Dec 26, 2007)

oh man i used to bathe in Tommy girl from like middle school til about my junior year ... but i found out it's super strong and not as feminine and pretty as i thought... and I love Chanel # 5 but for some reason i can't wear it, it smells good off but when i put it on it just smells like b.o. ... and the weird thing is i can wear all other Chanel perfumes but that one.


----------



## New2MAC_NC (Dec 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ette* 

 
_OH god those VS Body Mists smell SOOOOOO BAD!! Seriously, don't wear anything at all instead of getting 7 for $30._

 






​*Wow. I'm surprised that you think so, I *



* them! They are one of my favorite things to buy. A few of them aren't so hot, but there are some that I wear almost constantly.*


----------



## astronaut (Dec 28, 2007)

The Paris Hilton perfume. Yuck! If STD's had a scent, I'd imagine they'd smell like this parfum. It just has a really strange smell!


----------



## astronaut (Dec 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xsnowwhite* 

 
_Red Door
With Love by Hilary Duff
Baby Phat goddess or whatever
D&G i forget the exact name
theres a ton more im sure, im very picky about perfume but if I hate a scent I don't normally remember it._

 
With Love? Really? I absolutely adore this scent!!!


----------



## amelia.jayde (Dec 28, 2007)

Hilary Duff - With Love

Britney Spears - In Control or w/e (but i adore all of her other ones)

Sarah Jessica Parker - Lovely

Sarah Jessica Parker - Covet

i got some ads for some Calvin Klein perfumes that smelt HORRIBLE, but i forget what they were called. and there are a bunch that i've sampled at ulta that smelt like bug spray, but i also forget what they were called or even who made them. lmao


----------



## Tashona Helena (Dec 28, 2007)

Technically not perfume but Bath and Body Works' Rice flower Shea makes me sick.


----------



## nellpanda (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm pretty sensitive to all perfume, but that exclamation stuff makes me super nauseous


----------



## cloudburst (Jan 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Soulful* 

 
_gucci rush... I really wanted to like it but it's just too heavy_

 
Ha, ha! I read all the posts to see if someone agreed with my #1 dislike - Gucci Rush.  I don't exactly know what notes I dislike in this perfume but it really does turn my stomach.

I used to wear Angel when it first came out, but gave it up after I smelt every women on the planet abuse this perfume by wearing way too much of it!


----------



## .k. (Jan 3, 2008)

yea i dont like that musky moonlight path stuff either. and my aunt gave me this perfume called mambo by liz claiborne and it reeks! too strong! sometimes i put it behind me knees so it wont go to waste but man its way to strong!


----------



## Sound Of Vision (Jan 3, 2008)

Angel.

I get headache. I feel so bad when someone wears it close to me. And if they practically bathed in it? *faint*

Once I was traveling by bus (traveling bus, not city transport) and a woman sitting in front of me sprayed herself 2-3 times. Imagine closed space, no windows, at the back of the bus, bad air circulation, driving for 5 hours with the smell which makes you sick!! I think that was worst trip ever.


----------



## chameleonmary (Jan 4, 2008)

Paris Hilton's range, Glow by JLo and Coolwater...


----------



## jenee.sum (Jan 4, 2008)

Anything Elizabeth Arden
Anything Elizabeth Taylor
Givenchy's Amerige, Ysatis, Organza -- my bf's mother LOVES them, makes me wanna barf
*
damn all these old lady perfumes. gross.*

Alfred Sung's SHI -- seriously gives me a migraine!! no lie!
Fendi by Fendi -- holy shit this crap makes me cringe


I actually like *J.Lo's Live Luxe* and *Britney's Midnight Fantasy*! we'd have testers at work cuz they were on sale, and I'd spray em on myself for fun! hehe

and I sooooo have to disagree with whoever said they hate *Aqua Di Gio* for men!!!!!! Whenever my bf wears it, I just wanna touch him in places where the sun don't shine! HAHA my favourite cologne hands down!
I'm also gunna diagree with everyone who hates *D&G's Light Blue*! I lOooOooOOoOOOve that perfume!! One of my faves! Kinda smells like *MAC's Turquatic*!


----------



## Simply Elegant (Jan 4, 2008)

Anything musky or with a spicy scent. They all just turn my stomach. I like sweeter and foody scents.


----------



## pahblov (Jan 4, 2008)

This is probably pretty blasphemous in some circles, but I HATE Chanel No. 5


----------



## d n d (Jan 4, 2008)

I had a coworker that loved to wear Cinnabar by Estee Lauder.  She would brag when she received it for Christmas from her hubby and all I could think was he must really hate her! lol

Other bad fragrances in my opinion:
Glow by J Lo-smell good at first, then the monster sneeks up on ya
Warm Vanilla Sugar by Bath and Body Works-will cause major sickness
Love Spell by VS- will cause major sickness
Imari or Rare Gold by Avon- gross
Curious by Britney Spears-oh my 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Any thing pear, rasberry, or vanilla fragranced just doesn't agree with me.


----------



## la.petite (Jan 4, 2008)

Curious by Britney Spears 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



in the bottle it smelled so good but on my skin it stank
thank god I didn't buy it


----------



## sofrsh (Jan 4, 2008)

Chanel #5
Marc Jacobs Daisy - smells like grass to me
Versace Bright Crystal
All Britney`s perfume except her newest one
Lancome - Hypnose or however you spell it


----------



## roLLerGrrL (Jan 5, 2008)

Safari by Ralph Lauren gave me a headache - it was a gift and I tried to tough it out but ended up throwing it away.


----------



## iheartcolor (Jan 5, 2008)

Fracas - disgusting!

But the biggest offender of all is "Insolence" by Guerlain.  Why Hilary Swank is the spokes model for this hideous, wretched 'fragrance' is beyond me!

And I LOATHE Amazing Grace too - it is stinky AND working at Sephora made me hate it even more.

-Lauren


----------



## chameleonmary (Jan 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pahblov* 

 
_This is probably pretty blasphemous in some circles, but I HATE Chanel No. 5_

 
You know what? I thought I disliked No 5 because from the bottle it wasn't very appealing... especially for the price tag! But recently I have smelt it on a few different people, and its so different on each person! I may have to just try it on myself and get it out of my system...


----------



## iheartcolor (Jan 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mirrorness* 

 
_Perfume i cannot tolerate....
 Paris - YSL
 White Linen - Estee lauder
 Samsara - Guerlain_

 
GAH!  I forgot about Paris by YSL!  That stuff is horrid.  I got a bottle free from work once and had to 'give it away' by putting it in my friends purse while she was in the bathroom at my apartment!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wish I could have seen her face!

-Lauren


----------



## SuSana (Jan 5, 2008)

I don't know the name or brand, but this lady at work wears this "perfume" that smells like cotton candy.  

Yuckkkkk...it makes me so sick.  I start sneezing & wheezing lol because it is so strong!  When she wears it she will spray it on herself throughout the day and I have to walk away from the area for at least 15 minutes.


----------



## rbella (Jan 6, 2008)

Frederick Malle Musc Ravageur.  It actually gives me a migraine and I will throw up.  If it was a lighter scent I would love it.

I like Chanel no. 5...it reminds me of old Hollywood =)


----------



## Patricia (Jan 6, 2008)

I hate L'Eau d'Issey by Issey Miyake and Lacoste Touch of Pink, how can these 2 be best sellers??? it's a matter of tastes I guess

I also hate Chanel Nº5


----------



## dollbaby (Jan 8, 2008)

Coco Chanel.


----------



## talks (Jan 9, 2008)

My votes also for Dolce & Gabbana Light Blue. It actually started to grow on me for awhile but one of my co-workers wore it (heavily) for a month and after that it almost made me vomit.


----------



## ash10spro (Jan 9, 2008)

i cannot stand burberry brit AT ALL. it is just horrible. and i second the Dolce & Gabbana Light Blue.. theres just something about it that i dont like.


----------



## Honey B. Fly (Jan 10, 2008)

dior cherie makes me sick


----------



## Cosmopolitics (Jan 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ash10spro* 

 
_i cannot stand burberry brit AT ALL. it is just horrible. and i second the Dolce & Gabbana Light Blue.. theres just something about it that i dont like._

 
D&G Light Blue smells like lemon Pine-Sol on me. Burberry Brit was great until it reached the mid-to-bottom notes. Then it smelled like BO and/or cheap old lady cigarettes. Why would I want to smell like stale Misties, Burberry? Why?


----------



## Meryl (Jan 14, 2008)

SJP's Lovely.  I hate the patchouli, white amber and musks notes.  And we all know the apple martini note is a joke.


----------



## Divinity (Jan 14, 2008)

Opium - gag!


----------



## resin (Jan 21, 2008)

for me it's chanel no. 5
ever since i was a kid i got major headaches and sick from it.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Jan 21, 2008)

Pretty much anything by Chanel or Dior.


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Jan 21, 2008)

Red Door by Elizabeth Arden.... yuckkkkkkkk


----------



## Bronzewolf (Jan 21, 2008)

DUNE bye Christian Dior


----------



## nelkie (Jan 23, 2008)

I have no idea if it still exist, cacharel's  anais anais.


----------



## sexychefva804 (Jan 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAChostage* 

 
_Two words: YOUTH DEW. 

Ugh. How has this scent managed to survive all these years?_

 
My Grandma owns stock in this fragrance and every year it's a no fail gift for Christmas.  She absolutely loves it.  I think Lucky magazine said that it was a retro fragrance to bring back into the spotlight. Bleeechhhh!!!

Also I wore Sunflower & !!!! (can't spell that word right now) in the early 90's, watching Saved by the Bell, toting my Caboodles, stacking my neon socks, dying to have enough hair for scrunchies, listening to Bel Biv DeVoe.


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Feb 9, 2008)

Another one to add to the list. Tom Ford Black Orchid. I thought for sure I'd like this one because my favourite floral note is orchid. But this one smelled like vomit. I let my friend who was with me smell it and he just cringed and went, "what the f*** is that! get it away from me!"


----------



## Kaz (Feb 11, 2008)

Vanilla fields.


----------



## liv (Feb 11, 2008)

I think I've responded on here, but just because I smelled it on someone and wanted to heave.

Armani Code for Women.


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2008)

I hate cacharel's amor amor, yuuuck. It smells like detergent to me.


----------



## Alaana (Feb 12, 2008)

Oh way too many perfumes... if you can call them "perfumes":

Pure White Linen - Estée Lauder
Now - Azzaro
Dreaming - T.Hilfiger
Lolita Lempicka's L and the original (love the bottles but they smell like... I don't know)
The first Miss Sixty perfume (I wanted to buy it but after one hour I felt sick)
The one - D&G (ewww)

...

Nina - Nina Ricci. I love it, cute packaging, bottle and great fragrance but now every little teenie wears it and don't want to use it anymore.


----------



## DeSerT*RoSe (Feb 15, 2008)

dior poison the red one and eternity from calvin kline ;(

i think christobal perfume is getting its way to the yucky smells !! too bad i bought one a while ago and i barely used it!!;( it smelled good when i bought it !


----------



## DeSerT*RoSe (Feb 15, 2008)

i keep remebering more hehe versace bright christal,
dune and champagne by ysl ;\ can't even look at them ohhh


----------



## DeSerT*RoSe (Feb 15, 2008)

dune is by dior sorry ;p


----------



## mrheine (Feb 17, 2008)

i can't stand anything vanilla-y. or those cheap perfume/body sprays from stores like rave, anchor blue, pac sun...my cousin and i call them "skeezer perfume" ugh just thinking about them makes me nauseous.


----------



## Ketchup38 (Feb 17, 2008)

Angel by thierry mugler...yeah...ughful comes 2 mind..its so sickening!


----------



## slauslau (Feb 19, 2008)

Tea-rose! First perfume that I poured into the toilet.


----------



## ilovegreen (Feb 19, 2008)

Dior Poison,  yuk !
it brings me out in a rash


----------



## User67 (Feb 20, 2008)

I used to wear Cool Water as a teenager, then one day a bottle I had of it in my purse broke & it smelled so horrible! Ever since then the smell of it makes me sick, most of the Victoria Secret perfumes also make me sick.


----------



## cupcake_x (Feb 25, 2008)

All the Charlie scents, anything really heavy and flowery. I hate flower scents.


----------



## Winterwhite (Feb 26, 2008)

the worst (to me ;D):
Jean Paul Gaultier - Classique
Issey Miyake - L`Eau D`Issey
Clinique - Wrappings
Clinique - Happy 
Clean - almost everything
Dior - Poison
CK - Eternity
Cacharel - most stuff, unfortunately, because I would like to like it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Davidoff - Cool Water (Women)
Thierry Mugler - Alien
Bulgari - Omnia Cristalline
Burberry - everything except Brit Gold
Estee Lauder - Pleasures, White Linen.. the works.. 
Elizabeth Arden - Sunflower
Michael Kors - something that is so metallic and has a horribly note in it.. 
Joop! - Everything, but especially Le Bain
The Body Shop - Oceanus
Malizia BonBons - Cotton Flower
Gucci - Rush
Tommy Hilfiger - Tommy Girl
and my latest "discovery" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - Tommy Hilfiger - Dreaming


There are some I would not wear, but I don´t mind them either, such as YSL Opium and CK Obsession (given they are not applied too heavily, just subtly). Others are not my cup of tea, but I don´t get ill from them, such as very sweet scents (Miss Dior Cherie etc). And I like SJP Lovely =)


----------



## enajee (Jul 30, 2008)

pink sugar is the worst. I initially purchased for myself and stop wearing it for a bit once I started wearing it again I actually puked..... It's tooooo sweet


----------



## florabundance (Jul 30, 2008)

Dior perfumes are just TOO sickly sweet for me. J'Adore is the only one really that I can stand, but many others - Miss Dior, Poison, Pure Poison - gross.


----------



## NicksWifey (Jul 30, 2008)

Eternity from Calvin Klein has got to be the worst. I used to pretty much bathe in this shit when I was about 16 (thank god I don't anymore) and then I let a bottle get really old and decided to spray it on one day and it made me want to puke. Never again! Actually, I hate most of his perfumes but I love CKIN2U, that's one of my favorites.
I also hate Dior Addict 2. I used to wear this a lot and I still have a bottle, but it's become too sickly sweet. Same case with Miss Dior Cherie, that's another one I can't wear anymore. Smells really childish.
I also hate Coco Mademoiselle by Chanel. When I was between 17-18, this was all I wore & sweared by the stuff. It had a nice smell. But then everyone started wearing it and I couldn't stomach it anymore. Some 50-year-old chick I work with takes a bath in it and I could just slap her silly.


----------



## star25 (Jul 31, 2008)

Does anyone else find it really easy to get sick of a perfume? 
Like you smell it.. you love it.. you buy it.. and then out of nowhere you can't stand it anymore? It's happened to me a lot lately. Maybe that's why I have so much of the stuff, cause I keep having to buy more and more to replace what I no longer like.

And a lot of the perfumes that I can't stand have been ruined for me by other people... ie. a friend that DROWNS themselves in a certain scent and next thing you know you absolutely hate it and refuse to wear it despite the fact that you have a brand new full bottle of it at home. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Namely: D&G Light Blue, Coco Mademoiselle. LoL. I'm so mad! I used to love these... ppl need to ease up on the spraying.

Some of my headache-inducing scents:

Chanel No 5 
YSL Opium
Coco Chanel
Dior Poison
BS Curious
Sexual
Diesel Fuel for Life
Davidoff Cool Water

... and plenty more I'm sure.


----------



## aleksis210 (Jul 31, 2008)

Thierry mugler (sp?) angel...gives me a migraine..i think becuase people that wear this spray too much


----------



## KikiB (Aug 2, 2008)

Most Chanel fragrances...the only Chanel fragrance I can stand is Chance.
Shalimar
Opium
Youth Dew
Bob Mackie
Almost anything Clinique
Sunflowers
Dream Angels Heavenly
Dream Angels Halo
Most of the VS Garden scents

There's this one from Crabtree/Evelyn that I sprayed on in store and it was the most atrocious shit ever. I had to do three hand washings, two uses of hand sanitizer, and an overspraying of Dream Angels Desire...and IT WAS STILL THERE. It's like overbearing relatives in the holiday season.

The BBW list:
Sparkling Peach-First off anything with a peach tone makes me sick-but this is a bad peach.
Cotton Blossom/all the other incarnations-I'm allergic to this stuff, and smelling it makes my eyes burn. And when we have to burn it instore, I have to stay as far away from the oil as humanly possible.
Moonlight Path-it smells like baby powder to me.
Cucumber Melon-it smells very rotten to me, and scents turn on my skin fairly easily, but this smells like it turned BEFORE putting it on. Non, merci.
Mango Mandarin-reminds me of the nursery at my church.
Anything artificial raspberry-It just smells nauseating.
Anything with ginger-Too spicy.

And a tip to the men that has been issued before...NO AXE. PLEASE. However, there is one perfume that is worse...and that is Chrome. I will never date a guy who wears it. It's become a huge joke at my store.


----------



## Blushbaby (Aug 2, 2008)

Angel by Thierry whathisface - disgusting!!


----------



## TDoll (Aug 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_exclamation
debbie  gibson
that 80s stuff. *gag*_

 
LOL! I used to LOVE those! But now, they are totally gross.  What about the Liz Claiborne stuff that was shaped like a triangle??

I can't stand Poison or Cool Water.  For me, Cool Water will always remind me of the formeldahyde stuff they stored our earth worms in in HS Biology.  My partner wore it and it blended right in with the smell. Almost 10 years ago, but every time I smell it, it takes me back.


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Aug 2, 2008)

Fendi. Smells like roach spray


----------



## butterflydream (Aug 3, 2008)

Lol @ the post's I used to work for Victorias secret catalog. They used to have a table with new product's to test, not only from them but from bath and Body to. So all the girls would come in with scent from home, perfume ass, feet, cigarette etc, and then spray whatever was on the table. The end results were usually stomach churning. So now I hate Very sexy for him, pink, any of the angels line, strawberry champaigne, pear glace, but the most is the rapture.

I also can not stomach anything with lavender, or patchuli (which my mom loves), but my absolute least fave would be CK's Escape  and Givenchys amerige.


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Aug 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *butterflydream* 

 
_ strawberry champaigne, pear glace,_

 
Good grief, these two scents instantly bring to mind the locker room at a strip club. Ummm, not that I would know anything about one


----------



## revinn (Aug 3, 2008)

I bought Victoria's Secret Very Sexy Squared as an attempt to try something different, but as soon as I sprayed it on myself..bluch. I smelled like the cheapest, nastiest skank..straight up powder and some kind of ridiculous overpowering floral note. I HATE florals. Oh, and that cheap cotton candy spray you can buy at Walmart. I love cotton candy, but when you smell it in every bathroom from middle school through to your high school graduation, and on every little prosti-tot you see strutting through the hallway like she owns the place, you get a little sick of it.


----------



## butterflydream (Aug 3, 2008)

Lol, I know what you mean about the cotton candy spray, my mom bought it for my 3 yr old. I have to hide from her, because she take's a bath in it. My mom has pretty bad taste in fragrance. Anymore remember Tribe or sand and sable, those were her faves.


----------



## aimerbijoux (Aug 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pushpa* 

 
_well i have never worn it but calgon body sprays and i find britany spears' perfumes tend to smell like calgon sprays and i find it revolting_

 
YES!! seconded completely. Sorry Britney lol


----------



## nelyanaphonexia (Aug 6, 2008)

Elizabeth Taylor (anything really) but white diamonds mostly smells like death on me. I have a friend who I love dearly, but bathes in white diamonds. I still don't have the heart to tell her that it makes me sick. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I also don't really like VS body spray..or any body spray for that matter. it just smells bad on me. I have a body chemistry with expensive taste?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Any rip off/cheapo perfume usually smells bad, on me, or anyone really...

I had a 'friend' who I came to detest because she did things like this: she knew I wasn't fond of AXE 'cologne' and poured/sprayed six bottles all over my bed and pillows once. I had to sleep on my sofa for a month before the smell was out. I was like...WTF?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So, I hate AXE. Mostly because of that experience. Before that I just thought it was forgettable smelling. 

Ex-Boyfriend wore something (Fierce??) from Abercrombie and Fitch...I can smell it from a mile away now and it makes me sick.


----------



## yodagirl (Aug 10, 2008)

An ex bought me a bottle of Miami Glow by J Lo one year and talk about horrendous! I smelled like I had rolled in a litter box for about a week..


----------



## aleksis210 (Sep 13, 2008)

^ I love that perfume! Maybe your ex did something to it...LOL


----------



## MACLovin (Sep 13, 2008)

I actually like Miami Glow too, haha.. maybe it just didn't work with your body chemistry. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The one that really makes me want to vomit is Clinique - Aromatics Elixir... _"With notes of rose, jasmine, ylang ylang and vetiver." _





My boss' wife wears that crap. It's so horrendous. 



Oh, and I don't know if anyone mentioned Jean Naté, remember that crap? My friend used to practically bathe in it.. I'd say it has "notes" of um, nursing home and cheap bathroom deodorizer.


----------



## YSLGuy (Sep 14, 2008)

I tend to like just about all fragrances really. I collect them. Rose usually makes me nauseous.

The saddest story is that for about two years I was in love with Geurlains Insolence. Everytime I went to Epcot (which was like once a week) I would smell it at the Guerlain store in France.

Finally I bought it and the first time I tried it I got violently ill. I had to lay down. I was dizzy, nauseous etc.

I got the same feeling from trying Laura Mercier's Chocolate Truffle body cream on. I had to sit down because i felt so sick.


----------



## clamster (Sep 14, 2008)

Estee Lauding Pleasure delight = instant and long lasting headache
Victoria's Secret Love Spell is just plain cheap and unattractive
CK Eternity for men


----------



## Deirdre (Sep 16, 2008)

Aside from really cheap teen fragrances, which make me want to rip my nose off my face, the most offensive fragrance I've ever used is Clinique Aromatics Elixir - I'm serious, that stuff is foul.  I sprayed a little bit on my wrists once, and thought, hmm, not bad, so I put a little on my neck as well. 
As it dried down, it became the most cloying scent, reeking of sour notes, mixed with the worst of old lady perfumes - hypercloy.  I tried washing it off, but it just seemed to grow legs, as the evening went on.  Even people around me seemed affected.  Never again will I wear that scent.

Needless to say, I ran home, showered, and chucked that evil crap in the trash. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




As a side note: anything with patchouli in it makes me want to retch.


----------



## embabe89 (Sep 16, 2008)

i HATE chanel no. 5.  i can't understand why it's so popular!  i wasn't even using it, and i was just trying to sell it on ebay (i got it as a gift) and you could still smell it.  my dad ended up being allergic to it and would sneeze whenever he was around it.  oh well, it made me $50


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Oct 5, 2008)

Chanel No. 5 too.. yuck.. maybe in 20 or 30 years I'll like it though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Everything with way too much vanilla in it too.. horrable


----------



## Heiaken (Oct 6, 2008)

Glow by JLo, to be the smell of it is very soapy and old woman like, not my cup of tea.


----------



## PnmnianPrincess (Nov 13, 2008)

I'm so happy to see that I'm not the only one that hates Chanel No. 5! The way people talk about it sometimes, I started thinking "is there something wrong with MY nose??" So here are some of my least faves:
Chanel No. 5 -- smells like geriatric in a bottle

Baby Phat Goddess -- smells like attention whore 

Baby Phat Goddess -- smells like attention whore and Carmex

United Colors of Benetton (Men, Women, and Unisex) -- I'd spritz Raid on my neck before I used this

JLo Glow -- Dryer Sheet (you know those little thingys to stop your socks from clinging to everything? yup...)

Velvet Tuberose from Bath and Body Works -- smelled like I was rubbed down with a Glade Plug-in

Pink Sugar (is that what it's called) -- smelled like pure sugar. Not that sugar is a bad scent necessarily, but it was just so one dimensional and childish.

I know there are a million more, but those are what come to mind right now.


----------



## yodagirl (Nov 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aleksis210* 

 
_^ I love that perfume! Maybe your ex did something to it...LOL_

 
LMAO! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Makes me wanna go buy a new bottle to see if there is any difference now lol


----------



## Miss QQ (Nov 13, 2008)

Thierry Mugler perfumes. Give me migrane and make me nauseous.


----------



## Blushbaby (Nov 13, 2008)

Angel - it's foul!


----------



## cupcake_x (Nov 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PnmnianPrincess* 

 
_I'm so happy to see that I'm not the only one that hates Chanel No. 5! The way people talk about it sometimes, I started thinking "is there something wrong with MY nose??" So here are some of my least faves:
Chanel No. 5 -- smells like geriatric in a bottle

Baby Phat Goddess -- smells like attention whore 

Baby Phat Goddess -- smells like attention whore and Carmex

United Colors of Benetton (Men, Women, and Unisex) -- I'd spritz Raid on my neck before I used this

JLo Glow -- Dryer Sheet (you know those little thingys to stop your socks from clinging to everything? yup...)

Velvet Tuberose from Bath and Body Works -- smelled like I was rubbed down with a Glade Plug-in

Pink Sugar (is that what it's called) -- smelled like pure sugar. Not that sugar is a bad scent necessarily, but it was just so one dimensional and childish.

I know there are a million more, but those are what come to mind right now._

 
Agreed!!


----------



## BEA2LS (Nov 13, 2008)

Estee Lauder - pretty much anything. when i was about 12 my sweet generous grandmother would buy me that box set. why, who knows - it all smelled so old! and strong. and gross, eww.


----------



## makeba (Nov 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Blushbaby* 

 
_Angel - it's foul!_

 
You dont like angel! i love Angel and Angel Innocence. its a heavy fragrance and you dont need much at all, in fact i spray it in the air and run into it!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




the fragrance i hate is DKNY Cashmere Mist. i swear that perfume is the devils fragrance!! that shizit is awful, at least on me it is. Burberry Britt is yuck too along with Ushers fragrances.


----------



## lilrumpkinkb (Dec 22, 2008)

YSL's Opium. *shivers*


----------



## Brie (Dec 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *YSLGuy* 

 
_ 
Finally I bought it and the first time I tried it I got violently ill. I had to lay down. I was dizzy, nauseous etc.

I got the same feeling from trying Laura Mercier's Chocolate Truffle body cream on. I had to sit down because i felt so sick._

 
thats exactly the reaction i get with Lolita Lempicka Midnight Sun ( i think thats what its called), 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the bottle is so pretty


----------



## Arisone (Dec 22, 2008)

Obsession by Calvin Klein. If someone is nearby wearing it my eyes start to water and my throat feels like its going to close up. Its too strong of a scent lol. Any perfume/fragrance that has vanilla/vanilla musk. The smell of vanilla musk makes me feel nauseous.

A few months ago, I sampled the perfume that Sarah Jessica Parker came out with..and it had vanilla musk in it


----------



## BEA2LS (Dec 22, 2008)

chanel no. 5 is my least favorite!


----------



## k.a.t (Dec 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Arisone* 

 
_ Any perfume/fragrance that has vanilla/vanilla musk. The smell of vanilla musk makes me feel nauseous._

 
AGREED! ugh..


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 22, 2008)

Clinique Happy

Ditto on Vanilla....Hate it ...perfumes, candles anything


----------



## wynchester76 (Dec 22, 2008)

OMG Abercrombie!!! I can't even go in that store that smell is so overpowering it give me the most awful headache!!


----------



## Sanayhs (Dec 22, 2008)

I clean hotel rooms as of late. One day, I walked into a room where someone had gone crazy with some disgusting Britney Spears scent and I nearly keeled over.


----------



## MACLovin (Dec 22, 2008)

Clinique - Aromatics Elixir... why someone would want to smell like celery and spicy ass perplexes me.

Oscar de la Renta - my mom used to bathe in this before work every morning, it was not pleasant to wake up to.

Givenchy - Irresistible .... OMG, smells like a combination of overpowering fake rose scent and wet gym socks. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






..there are so many more, I'll get back to you on this one. I'm sure I'll think of them later, haha


----------



## bebeflamand (Dec 22, 2008)

Angel by Thierry Mugler by a f***ing mile!!!!  I really hate that scent.  And I don't want to generalise this cause I know it's a prejudice...but so far every girl/woman I've met wearing this turned out to have a bad personality...
Then there's patchouli, Opium, Poison and anything else strong enough to kill small rodents.


----------



## MAC_Diva (Dec 22, 2008)

Since I work at Bath and Body Works, Moonlight Path. Oh my gosh gag!! I hate things that smell like soap and Moonlight Path definately does. (no offense to the MP lovers)


----------



## shea_47 (Dec 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dreamergirl3* 

 
_White Diamonds, anybody?
Nastiness in a bottle!!!_

 
my mom used to wear white diamonds back in the mid-90's and i used to think it smelled so pretty...then she tried it on at kohls last year and we both rushed to the bathroom to try to wash that ick off her wrist, lol


----------



## Brittni (Dec 28, 2008)

PATCHOULI. oh my...


----------



## panda0410 (Dec 28, 2008)

SJP Covet .... I walked away with a filthy migraine and ready to vomit after I passed my nose over that.... revoulting, utterly revouting.....

Add Tendre Poison to the list... I actually like it, but it induces migraines for me as well


----------



## MACLovin (Dec 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Diva* 

 
_Since I work at Bath and Body Works, Moonlight Path. Oh my gosh gag!! I hate things that smell like soap and Moonlight Path definately does. (no offense to the MP lovers)_

 
To me, it smells like baby wipes! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol


----------



## Rancas (Dec 29, 2008)

Clinique Aromatics Elixir is mine, it is absolutely revolting. My coworker used to wear this and I had to hold my hand over my nose when I'd pass by.

I also can't stand patchouli.


----------



## luckycharms (Dec 29, 2008)

I love Chanel 's esp. Chance and Allure.
But I have to agree with the others about Chanel No. 5.. I own a bottle of it though..


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Dec 29, 2008)

Britney Spears Midnight Fantasy, absolutely vile, smells like lemon pledge on me.
All of Clinique's perfumes but especially Aromatics Elixir.
All Estee Lauder perfumes, they smell way to old-fashioned.
Anais Anais, I can detect this one a mile off and if I do I am literally gonna be sick.
Dior Poison, all of them.
Angel, I used to love this and it used to be my everyday perfume now I get a violent headache and feel sick if I smell it, same thing happened to a co-worker.


----------



## panda0410 (Dec 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hikaru-chan* 

 
_Britney Spears Midnight Fantasy, absolutely vile, smells like lemon pledge on me.
All of Clinique's perfumes but especially Aromatics Elixir.
All Estee Lauder perfumes, they smell way to old-fashioned.
Anais Anais, I can detect this one a mile off and if I do I am literally gonna be sick.
Dior Poison, all of them.
*Angel, I used to love this and it used to be my everyday perfume now I get a violent headache and feel sick if I smell it, same thing happened to a co-worker*._

 
This does the same to me - migraine material 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 One of my tutors used to wear it to class and she refused to stop wearing it even after several complaints...


----------



## Zoffe (Dec 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 

 
_Everything from the Dior Poison range. Completely hork-worthy._

 
Agreed!!

And I'll add another vote for Chanel #5... First time I smelled it I thought the bottle was old or something. But since all testers smell like that I guess it's just the scent, lol


----------



## spendtoomuch (Dec 29, 2008)

White Diamonds is the nastiest stuff .


----------



## enajee (Dec 30, 2008)

pink sugar- I liked at first now it induces an instant headache

angel does this as well


----------



## DigitalRain (Dec 31, 2008)

Fendi by Fendi. When I was in grade school one of my teachers used to wear this and I remember thinking how it smelled toxic and carcinogenic, like Dow Chemical Plant.

I dislike most of VS fragrances.

I hate Pink Sugar. Way too sweet.


----------



## franimal (Dec 31, 2008)

I swear I love everything you guys hate. I hope people don't think I'm a freak stink bomb. I am a complete vanilla addict. For those that say they can't stand the smell of vanilla, how can you stand the MAC lipstick smell? This is a huge plus for me with MAC products
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I love anything vanilla, my faves are:
Stila- creme bouquet
MAC-MV2
Britney Spears- Fantasy
Betsey Johnson

Also love the hated:
Ralph Lauren Blue
Dolce- Light Blue

Favorite Lotion- Vanilla Bean Noel (Bath &Body Works)

I love on my boyfriend: 

Chanel platinum egoiste & regular egoiste

But... I never wear perfume at work because I think it is courteous not to. I think everything I like was mentioned atleast once for making people sick.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I absolutely hate axe or tag shit on guys. It just screams, " I'm a loser trying to get laid." It smells like a wet dirty bathroom to me. I also hate when girls smell like their super strong shampoos like when everyone was using herbal essences. It smells so cheap.


----------



## Nadeshda (Jan 1, 2009)

Clinique Happy. I didn't even try it on, I just tested it on the paper and it stunk to high heaven!! It seriously smelled as if something was rottening in the bottle. Absolutely disgusting.


----------



## brixton (Jan 7, 2009)

Most CK perfumes...just trying too hard/obvious!
Chanel#5 is clinical and harsh
Chanel Coco...too 'middle-aged', along with most of Estee Lauder's lines.


----------



## MissResha (Jan 7, 2009)

sigh


this sh*t here: YouTube - The Worst Xmas Gift Ever: a quick rant


----------



## cindel25 (Feb 15, 2009)

L'occitane Lemon & Honey.  Within 30 mins of spraying it on me,  I had to wash it off me.


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Feb 15, 2009)

Rapture.

*dies*


----------



## Septemba (Feb 15, 2009)

Gucci Rush, but it might be the person it reminds me of.
Charlie by Revlon.


----------



## kleigh09 (Feb 15, 2009)

Aquolina Pink Sugar

I'm the queen of food-scented products, but this just smells terrible.  I think all of its fans get hypnotized by the packaging or something.


----------



## zeitghost (Feb 25, 2009)

Calvin Klein's Obsession. 

It might have something to do with the fact that my much-reviled grandmother wears it pretty much constantly, but it makes me want to tear my own jugular out.


----------



## Mentalflossed (Mar 5, 2009)

Agent  provocateur has the grossest smell!!


----------



## Lapis (Mar 6, 2009)

Allure gives me a headache
Hpynose (spelling may be off) I have a huge bottle of it and I can't stand it.


----------



## VIC MAC (Mar 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bebeflamand* 

 
_Angel by Thierry Mugler by a f***ing mile!!!! I really hate that scent. And I don't want to generalise this cause I know it's a prejudice...but so far every girl/woman I've met wearing this turned out to have a bad personality...
Then there's patchouli, Opium, Poison and anything else strong enough to kill small rodents._

 
You are so right........Someone ( maybe she doesn't like me...) gave me Angel - and I had to put up a Thank You face - all I really wanted to do, was throw up in her lap  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it's just horrible!

In general I do not like sweet scents at all - they just do not appeal to me.

I've actually found out, that all of the perfumes that smells the best on my skin have sandalwood in them! 

Many years ago my Mum used to wear Paloma Picasso - and I loved it on her - I wear Narciso Rodriques, and it actually reminds me of Picasso on my Mum. 
( she's not here anymore - and miss her sssssooooo much)


----------



## MACLovin (Mar 6, 2009)

I may have said this already, im not sure, but... Clinique Aromatics Elixir.  

OMG...


----------



## cheapglamour (Mar 10, 2009)

i HATE that cheap stuff that smells like beer. sometimes stuff from Victoria secret smells like beer.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Mar 11, 2009)

Aromatics Elixir definitely, in general I'm not a big fan of Clinique.

I also don't like flowery scents...they don't necessary make me sick but I just don't like them


----------



## sierrao (Mar 11, 2009)

britney spears midnight fantasy, it smells to grapey gives me a headache, but once it sits for a while it smells good but thats after having it on for like 5 hours


----------



## MelodyAngel (Mar 16, 2009)

I think Donna Karan Cashmere Mist smells like Raid.

Also I just can't stomach Clinique Happy...it's just so cloying.

Estee by Estee Lauder...Well let's just leave this one for Nana.

Red Door by Elizabeth Arden...Smells of flowers and funeral home.


----------



## ribbons (Mar 16, 2009)

i really dislike bvlgari eau parfumée au thé vert (while i adore the thé blanc!), also d&g light blue didn't work for me - turned very musky, very dirty also on my skin. and narciso rodriguez for her is another turn off for me :/


----------



## dolcekatiana (Mar 16, 2009)

Tommy Girl... I wore it in middle school. Now whenever I smell it I wanna gag! Plus it gives me such a headache!


----------



## foxxylatina07 (Mar 17, 2009)

You guys wanna know what perfumes make me sick? Ok, ready and GO!  
Light Blue the smell gets to me it's so awful and too citrusy for me.
Also Miss Dior Cherie I was curious about this one and I finally smelled it. Ugh it smells like beer. Ekk why would I want a perfume that smells like cheap beer?
Oh and also the Mariah Perfume the one in the pink bottle, smells like bug spray. LOL


----------



## foxxylatina07 (Mar 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dolcekatiana* 

 
_Tommy Girl... I wore it in middle school. Now whenever I smell it I wanna gag! Plus it gives me such a headache!_

 
I forgot about this one. For some reason it doesn't go with my chemistry it ends up stinking. Oh well


----------



## igswonderworld (Mar 17, 2009)

estee lauder white linen & spellbound. Yuck yuck yuck OH HELL yuck!!!!


----------



## vocaltest (Mar 25, 2009)

Britney Spears Fantasy
Gwen Stefani - L.A.M.B

thats all i can think of right now. usually the ones that are overly sweet or smell like toilet cleaner i don't like.


----------



## VintageAqua (Mar 26, 2009)

Angel for me as well. It's smells like liquid headache. 

Oh and Pink Sugar. If I wanted to smell like cotton candy, I would go to the circus. No thanks.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Mar 26, 2009)

The Calvin Klein line does not agree with me.  I have an allergic reaction to it.


----------



## coachkitten (Mar 27, 2009)

Lancome's Tresor.  It gives me an instant headache.


----------



## macforeverr (Mar 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vocaltest* 

 
_Britney Spears Fantasy
Gwen Stefani - L.A.M.B

thats all i can think of right now. usually the ones that are overly sweet or smell like toilet cleaner i don't like._

 

I agree with you on the Fantasy one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



At first when I bought it, I thought it was bearable...
Now it just sits on my drawer, the smell is tooooo strong.
I also don't like some of the Victoria Secret Body Mists..


----------



## Ernie (Mar 31, 2009)

Dior ~ Poison


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 31, 2009)

Clinique Happy...makes me sad!!!


----------



## nursie (Apr 2, 2009)

nothing is worse than Norell


----------



## SpringDancer (Apr 11, 2009)

Sarah Jessica Parker's Lovely. I sprayed it in a store to see what it smelled like - and it was soooo gross... the worst part was that I sprayed one tiny spray on my wrist - yet I could smell it for hours and hours later. I was at work and there was nothing I could do about it... The smell was so strong that one of my coworkers stepped into my room and commented on the scent (she loved it, BTW. Go figure). I was so happy to get into the shower that night...


----------



## Patricia (Apr 12, 2009)

i really loved D&G The One at first but now it's just a bit sickening, thank God i'm finishing the bottle


----------



## peachy pink (Apr 12, 2009)

Victor & Rolf's FLOWER BOMB - eau de PARFUM is a  really bad one.. wayy to sweet, gives me a headache after 2 seconds. Thanks.


----------



## browneyedbaby (Apr 12, 2009)

Chloe... omg, what a letdown! Bleugh!


----------



## shea_47 (Apr 21, 2009)

Anything with fake peach or coconut gives me an instant headache. Ew. Strangely enough though, I loveeee Vanilla, which a lot of you guys have noted that you don't like. 

I really really dislike the Harajuku lovers perfume. I can stand Lil' Angel because it's kinda fresh smelling. I absolutely despise the G perfume: I usually like really sweet perfumes, and I really wanted to like ...but all I can smell in it is the coconut. Smells like a pina colada gone bad :/


----------



## rarity (Apr 22, 2009)

Thierry Mugler Angel - smells like body odor
Chanel No 5 - too old lady (no offense)
Aquolina Pink Sugar - too sickly sweet


----------



## rarity (Apr 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clamster* 

 
_Estee Lauding Pleasure delight = instant and long lasting headache
Victoria's Secret Love Spell is just plain cheap and unattractive
CK Eternity for men_

 
LOL I love Eternity on my guy.  I also have Love Spell lotion and like it a lot!


----------



## Soire (May 4, 2009)

Dior Poison. Gives me an instant headache.


----------



## Spikesmom (May 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shawna* 

 
_I can't stand Calvin Klein Obsession for women. Makes me ill every time. 



_

 
Obsession totally gives me a headache.


----------



## Spikesmom (May 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MelodyAngel* 

 
_I think Donna Karan Cashmere Mist smells like Raid.
_

 
LMAO, this is all I wear!


----------



## Pizzicata (May 4, 2009)

That Clinique Aromatic Elixir.  It is old, way before Happy came out.  

TO ME it smells so ghastly gross!  

Once I was at a parfumerie in Paris and I was enjoying being in the biggest selection of perfumes I had ever seen in my life.  I was trying out scents, loving it.  I can't quite remember how it happened, but I think the girl I was with tried to test that Elixir funk, but the nozzle was actually facing me and I got doused in it.  It spoiled the experience and the ride back to the hotel.


----------



## Mochahantas (May 4, 2009)

Anything rose-y!! How can anyone like to smell like a rose (no offense)?!YUCK, flowers stink so bad!!

Vanilla Fields-I played this out when I was a kid. The smell is so sickening.

B&BW Vanilla Bean Noel-Just too sweet.

I love anything coconut LOL! And contrary to my post, vanilla is one of my favorites now.


----------



## Marina (May 5, 2009)

I used to love the Body Shop's Vanilla until the oil erupted all in my handbag - kind of took the niceness out of it.

Clinique Happy - was another one I used to love but the half empty bottle just sits around doing nothing.

Davidoff Coolwater for Women - this one is the main one that makes me feel ill.  Don't know why exactly but it's just....bleh.

And I think just in general - dousing yourself in perfume is a big 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I once sat behind a girl on a bus who saturated herself in perfume and it didn't end well.


----------



## BitBitBabiGirl (May 5, 2009)

Axe, Tag, etc. You see where im getting? I swear guys just drowned themselves in it.

And Chanel No 5. It kinda smells a little old ladyish, and kinda like an outhouse. Ew.


----------



## hawaii02 (May 6, 2009)

Clinique Happy and Love's Baby Soft..ehh, smells like playdough!


----------



## Cyclothymic (May 7, 2009)

Another vote for Chanel No. 5.


----------



## revinn (May 7, 2009)

Ever since I started using BPAL oils, anything commercial makes me sick.. All the perfumes I used to love now only smell like alcohol to me. I guess it's a worthy sacrifice though, as BPAL makes everything I'd ever want to wear from now on.


----------



## PRETTYGIRL26 (May 7, 2009)

For me, I can't stand Escape from Calvin Klien, it's makes my damn head hurt!!!


----------



## mochajavalatte (May 7, 2009)

I. CANNOT. STAND. ANGEL.


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (May 8, 2009)

um rapture from vs?? i think that's what it called?


----------



## Aphrael (May 10, 2009)

For me, it's Dior's Poison (the green bottle), I got given it as a gift when I was still with my *ex* for a Christmas present. Naturally, our relationship was not meant to be!


----------



## Blush (May 10, 2009)

Opium, Dior Poison and the like, yuck ¡¡


----------



## frocher (May 19, 2009)

,,,,,,,


----------



## cocodivatime (May 20, 2009)

Oddly enough a bunch of the scents i used to wear when i was younger make me sick to my tummy now.  
I am very fragrance sensitive and only can wear a select few nowadays

For me I cant stand:
24 Fabourg (tried to give this away and couldnt. LOL)
Amarige
Tresor 
Champs Elyses (probably spelled wrong)


----------



## cocodivatime (May 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Diva* 

 
_Since I work at Bath and Body Works, Moonlight Path. Oh my gosh gag!! I hate things that smell like soap and Moonlight Path definately does. (no offense to the MP lovers)_

 
Yup.  i used to love it but its stinks and smells like powder.  Reminds me of an old lady (no offense to old ladies. LOL)


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (May 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cocodivatime* 

 
_Yup.  i used to love it but its stinks and smells like powder.  Reminds me of an old lady (no offense to old ladies. LOL)_

 
LOL, I'm the same way. I can't for the life of me stand perfumes that make you smell like and old lady (also no offense!). I also can't stand anything that smells remotely like baby powder. 

We well perfumes and colognes at my work and some of the testers customers have asked to spray and test out have smelled AWFUL. Like why would you even be interested in getting this stuff and thinking you actually smell decent?!!! lol.


----------



## pdtb050606 (May 20, 2009)

Armani Code for women, wayyy too strong for me


----------



## StyleWarrior (May 24, 2009)

VS Rapture and some of their other ones I can't remember the names for
Vera Wang Princess
Ed Hardy the original (but I might give it another try)


----------



## LivestrongH2 (Jun 20, 2009)

This perfume is from wayyyyy back in the day.....it was called Red Door.  Ugh gag me with a spoon.  A girl at my school wore it or probably showered in it....and everyday I wanted to puke!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also Coconut Lime Verbena scent from Bath and Body works makes me sick to my stomach instantly.


----------



## RedRibbon (Jun 20, 2009)

I hate Angel, why would you want to smell like that? It's horrendous.

I got a new Diesel one, I think it's Unlimited..that was disgusting..

Red Door, the white Diesel one and Issey Miyake for men are also disliked by me..I got Red Door as a present for Xmas last year, I swear that perfume is older than time itself..

Which others do I dislike? *tries to remember* Oh yeah, Prada..they all smell like Indian owned cornershops, I don't understand why you'd want to smell so strongly of joss sticks.


----------



## kabuki_KILLER (Jun 22, 2009)

Lolita Lempicka (I have this and it makes my brain shut off, not in a good way)
All the cheap stuff you can buy at Kmart (not the place for perfumes)
Chanel No 5 (I have no idea why it's so big)

I actually like Egoiste. XD


----------



## lilrumpkinkb (Jul 13, 2009)

Chanel No. 5! Always try to avoid it when walking through department stores and Sephora!


----------



## kathyp (Jul 13, 2009)

Angel. I know the standard line is, "It smells great on some people," but I seem to only run into the ones for whom it smells of locker room BO.

Shalimar. Growing up, my mom had a friend who practically _bathed_ in the stuff. Haven't been able to stomach it since.


----------



## aeroerin (Jul 25, 2009)

I *loathe* the scent of Jessica Simpson's perfume, Fancy.  It makes me gag!!


----------



## summerskin (Jul 31, 2009)

Be Delicious by DKNY! Everybody wears it here and it smells like cat pee with apples.


----------



## singsing (Jul 31, 2009)

Pizzicata LOL  I have to agree!! Aromatics uggghhhh the worst!!!


----------



## LatteQueen (Aug 1, 2009)

mine was Michael Kors..it had black pepper in it and some other ingredients...at first it was great but gradually the smell of it made me sick..
is this thread in response to what happened at that bank when some lady sprayed some perfume and it made around 40 people sick and they had to be taken to the hospital cause they at first didn't know what made them sick?


----------



## Arisone (Aug 1, 2009)

Pink Sugar by Aquolina.  I understand this is a very popular perfume, but candy-sweet smells make me nauseous.  Yesterday, I tried it on Sephora. It was so sickeningly-sweet that I gagged.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Aug 1, 2009)

Ralph by Ralph Lauren. Smells like roach/insect spray to me
Kenzo's Flower. I spent a day with a cousin  that was wearing this and kept asking in a very disgusted voice "What the f*ck is that smell?!" Smells like pee to me. Sad part is alot of the women in my family love this one.


----------



## ~Princesa~ (Aug 10, 2009)

estee lauder-pleasures
clinique-happy

both give me raging headaches=(


----------



## snkatha (Aug 26, 2009)

Red door by elizabeth arden is too strong for me, anais anais is nasty  most cacharel perfumes eew. Anything too fruity is bad. Britney spears perfumes ugh!


----------



## vanchi (Aug 31, 2009)

opium. yuck.


----------



## Hilly (Aug 31, 2009)

Chanel #5


----------



## slowdownbaby (Sep 27, 2009)

*True Star Gold from Tommy Hilfinger eww I can't even think of it... I might gag |: 
*


----------



## lindas1983 (Sep 27, 2009)

diors posion (think i spelt that right) god its so strong and awful they definitly got the name right there.


----------



## supermodella (Sep 27, 2009)

Love Spell by Victoria's Secret. Good God, I used to be obsessed with that scent, but now it makes me so nauseous. Ugh, I can't stand it.


----------



## RedRibbon (Sep 27, 2009)

I remember at school when everyone had Tommy Girl thinking they were the shit. My dad got me it from duty free and for ages I didn't use it because it was special, then I decided to just start using it.  All the girls thought they smelt really nice.  Now when I smell it it makes me yakk because it smells so remedial compared to other perfumes out there, it smells like the cheapo £1 fake perfumes you can buy.  

Another smell I cannot stand is CK Be, it's the fact that it doesn't smell like a perfume should in my opinion.  Either a perfume should be sweet or savoury for want of a better word and this one is neither, it straddles both "genres" and I don't like it.  My dad however, will buy it again and again and stink out the house whenever I'm back home.


----------



## shedonna (Sep 27, 2009)

Moschino Cheap and Chic I think. >_<


----------



## LittleMissLazy (Oct 29, 2009)

Cacharel Noa Perle


----------



## bellydancer (Nov 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_exclamation
debbie  gibson
that 80s stuff. *gag*_

 

lol I agree, I had forgotten about those, the smell is horrible, also these made me sick to smell 
angel
passion
boucheron
beautiful
diamonds (all Elizabeth Taylor perfumes yuck)
red door
tendre poison
chanel no.5


----------



## bellydancer (Nov 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Spikesmom* 

 
_Obsession totally gives me a headache._

 

It gives me a headache too.


----------



## faifai (Nov 22, 2009)

Thierry Mugler's Angel
Dior's Poison
Elizabeth Arden's Red Door
Kenzo's Flower

but the winner is Clinique's Aromatics Elixir. Urgh, grossest perfume ever!


----------



## Mopsly (Nov 23, 2009)

Thierry Mugler Angel
Dior Poison and Hypnotic Poison
Gucci Rush 
Shalimar
Avon Little Black Dress
YSL Paris
La Praire Silver Rain
Kenzo Jungle le Tigre and Kenzo Jungle L"Elephant


----------



## kimmy (Nov 23, 2009)

there's alot that i've checked out at sephora and been like WTF. chanel no 5 has always made me recoil a little and it sucks because i want to wear it because i loved the commercials they used to have with nicole kidman...but i just couldn't stand smelling that all day.

also, i love the sensual amber scent from bath and body works (have the whole set myself) but when people use too much, it makes me super sick. i know a girl that drenches herself in it and i love talking to her, but i can onl hang out for like five minutes before my stomach starts hurting and i develop an insane headache.


----------



## xNeurocancer (Nov 25, 2009)

I hate Britney Spears perfumes, So cheap sickly sweet eurgh, it's the kind of perfume what makes you feel grubby!
I also hate Davidoff Cool Water for women, it smells like black pepper, grosssssss


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Nov 26, 2009)

anything with vanilla. It makes me want top barf.


----------



## MizzTropical (Nov 26, 2009)

Anything blue/ocean scented and anything thats mainly citrus- orange/lemon in perfume is so yucky to me! I also hate powdery scents. :X


----------



## Kragey (Nov 26, 2009)

I have a hard time with anything fruity and sickly sweet...generally speaking, if the scent is described as containing strawberries, apricots, peaches, or anything else, I probably won't be able to deal with it.


----------



## PiccolaMandorla (Nov 27, 2009)

I don't know if this counts, but I can't stand whatever they put in the air or spray the clothes with at Charlotte Russe and Forever 21. I find great stuff at both stores, but wow does it stink until it gets laundered.


----------



## Jadetive (Nov 28, 2009)

Kate Moss's Velvet Hour (smells too much of incense) 
Elizabeth Arden's Arden Beauty (overly oriental and overpowering)


----------



## obscuria (Nov 28, 2009)

I dislike most perfumes that are not light and airy.
The musty ones are the worse along with vanillas.

CK's Obession
Juicy Couture 

and the latest are Kat Von D's sinner and saint


----------



## Kesha (Dec 7, 2009)

I hate Escape by CK ..


----------



## kelyoung (Dec 15, 2009)

I was doing my Christmas shopping the other day and I tried one of the Comme des Garcons perfume and it was both striking and ... shocking ...


----------



## co_quette (Dec 15, 2009)

miss dior cherie. i like sweet scents but that one smells so cheap and disgusting to me.


----------



## nettiepoo (Dec 15, 2009)

OH YUK ! Red Door i think is what its called...just typing those words are giving me a headache.


----------



## arlingtonian (Dec 16, 2009)

Red Door...My mom used to wear it and it gave me the worst headache.  

I used to love Ralph by Ralph Lauren and all of a sudden one day the scent started making me nauseous and I had to give it away.  Weird.


----------



## Machinegun_Cali (Dec 16, 2009)

chanel no. 5

any juicy couture perfume

any paris hilton perfume


----------



## panda0410 (Dec 18, 2009)

Insolence by Geurlain - love it, but it gives me the worst migraines ever!!! So does Tendre Poison which I dont like anyway thankfully. Byzance I used to love, but with one of my last pregnancies the smell of it made me dreadfully sick and I havent been able to tolerate it since


----------



## Euphoria (Dec 18, 2009)

I've never fancied the Be Delicious perfumes by DKNY. Ofc, the BF bought me some for our early Christmas celebration (as he has to leave for work with Christmas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) and I haven't the stomach to tell him I dislike it quite a bit xD


----------



## coachkitten (Dec 18, 2009)

Lancome's Tresor or Clinique Aromatic Elixir (IMO the WORST smelling perfume of all time).


----------



## lenchen (Dec 19, 2009)

yves st laurent Opium
White diamonds elizabeth taylor
Dior's pison
all yucky!! to me..


----------



## Cupid (Jan 20, 2010)

My least favorites:
-Love Spell from VS (seems like EVERYONE wears this)
-Chanel Number 5 (wayyyyy too strong! I just about gag when I smell it)
-Couture Couture from Juicy Couture (an asthma attack in bottled form for me...ick)
-Viva La Juicy (way too sweet and gives me the worst headache imaginable)


----------



## panda0410 (Jan 20, 2010)

Agent Provocateur - just had a crack at this over the weekend and just about died.... omfg... this has to be the worst ever perfume known to mankind


----------



## January (Jan 25, 2010)

DKNY Be Delicious Green Apple! UGH.


----------



## SUMM3RxBABii (Jan 30, 2010)

OMG..I hate Cool Water. Like, a lot of people around me seem to LOVE this...they have the lotion, perfume, everything and just makes me wanna vomit everytime..


----------



## msmack (Mar 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SUMM3RxBABii* 

 
_OMG..I hate Cool Water. Like, a lot of people around me seem to LOVE this...they have the lotion, perfume, everything and just makes me wanna vomit everytime.._

 

Cool Water is Siiiiick. So, so gross.

Others I can't stand...

Pink Sugar - ew. my sister wears this all the time!

Babydoll - I owned a bottle of this at one point... what was I thinking?

Sunflowers - I agree with a previous poster. This is the be-all end-all of gross.

Clinique Happy - My bestfriend wears this and OMG gross.

...but then again I wear Body Shop White Musk and a lot of people hate that one! Whenever I wear it I get nothing but compliments - men always wanna know what it is!


----------



## Shauna (Mar 4, 2010)

Michael Kors Very Hollywood.  Nooo thank you.


----------



## Turpentine (Mar 7, 2010)

I honestly can't stand Pink Sugar, any sugar-sweet scent makes me nauseated


----------



## xLongLashesx (Mar 7, 2010)

Gucci by Gucci... loved it and wore it everyday until one day I got sick with a stomach flu.. now when I smell it reminds me of when I was ill.. LOL! Gave it away.


----------



## panda0410 (Mar 7, 2010)

^^Thats one of my faves too!! But I have to tell you the EDT is much nicer than the EDP


----------



## sparklemint (Mar 16, 2010)

The Juicy Coture perfume always make me nauseated. Same with the Ed Hardy perfumes. I just can't stand anything with a super fruity-sweet scent to it, which sucked for me in jr high/highschool because that scent was so popular and alot of people wore it. I also can't stand vanilla.


----------



## socaldreamer (Mar 18, 2010)

Paris Hilton Fairy Dust.

I sprayed it on my wrist because I enjoyed the way ti smelled in the bottle. 30 minutes later I had to change my sweater because I could not stand it anymore.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 19, 2010)

Lancome Poeme ...


----------



## DazzleDarling (Aug 7, 2010)

Victoria's Secret Lovespell - like most Victoria's Secret body sprays, but I actually like the Pink perfumes. 

Any artificial pear scent

Cotton candy scented perfumes and sprays

Those cheap oily things - they sell them at a lot of beauty supply stores.

Cheap perfume in general

Miss Dior Cherie - "_Funny_" story: I smelt a sample of Miss Dior Cherie Leau in a magazine and LOVED it, and I didn't realize that Miss Dior Cherie and Miss Dior Cherie Leau were two different fragrances so I went to the store and smelled Miss Dior Cherie and was confused, so, I kept smelling it and smelling it, trying to figure out what happened to the citrus scent I loved, well, I eventually got sick and now just the name makes me nauseous. Yes I have *those* moments.


----------



## makeba (Aug 19, 2010)

Youth Dew is a wicked horrible fragrance
aromatics elixir - just plain stinks
Bob Mackie - OMG NO!!
Usher - I love me some him but not the fragrance


----------



## LC (Aug 19, 2010)

haha! agreed on youth dew (and just about any E.L. parfum that was created over 15 years ago lol)
V.S. strawberries and cream YUCK
paris hilton, cant remember which one


----------



## DILLIGAF (Aug 19, 2010)

This may get me stoned but I don't like anything with a rose base. Smells like rotting flowers to me.


----------



## Addicted2Shadow (Aug 20, 2010)

Red Door, Clinique Happy my mom use to wear both they gave me migraines. Anything with Patchouli in it makes me want to vomit.  Bath and body works Cucumber Melon and Sweet pea give me horrible migraines. BLAH!


----------



## KimmyAnn_678 (Aug 20, 2010)

Red Door
Beautiful (this one is so popular, but I hate it LOL)
Youth Dew 
Clinique's Aromatics Elixir

Red Door and Youth Dew... blach.  We can smell when an old person comes in and gives themselves a whore's bath with these because they can't smell it themselves.  You can smell it across the whole department.


----------



## xFlossy (Aug 21, 2010)

Tweed, yerch!!

Also, Kurous, I know it's not a perfume as such, but my Mums ex partner who used to bash us used to wear it and now I can't stand it.


----------



## christinita (Aug 21, 2010)

Chanel No. 5 and Clinique Happy


----------



## Senoj (Aug 21, 2010)

Plenty of them but #1 is a man's cologne called Versace Blue Jeans, HATE IT!


----------



## Aurora~* (Aug 29, 2010)

angel - too much!


----------



## StyleDemonXoXo (Sep 3, 2010)

Anything ''blue'' and ocean~y I can't stand. I love the beach but prefer coconutty warm scents for beachiness. I hate rose and flowery scents too.


----------



## Courtney <3 (Sep 3, 2010)

everyone seems to hate red door...
for me it brings back memories of my grandma lol

for me its the stuff they spray in hollister and abercrombie and fitch, i cant even go in there to look at the clothes because it stinks so dang bad!!!

oh and anything from paris hilton


----------



## martiangurll (Sep 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Courtney <3* 

 
_everyone seems to hate red door...
for me it brings back memories of my grandma lol

for me its the stuff they spray in hollister and abercrombie and fitch, i cant even go in there to look at the clothes because it stinks so dang bad!!!

oh and anything from paris hilton_

 
Agree w/the Paris Hilton thing!

Sadly for me, its EL Pleasures.  I loved that perfume but I think they changed the formula and now for me it amps some weird odor that reminds me of celery!  Not in a good way


----------



## Aijuswhanakno (Sep 16, 2010)

Joop, and anything that contains that same GODAWEFUL base!  *barf*


----------



## Sushi~Flower (Sep 16, 2010)

Poison & Obsession give me a headache...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




But ANY perfume that has been bathed in can be awful, less is more when it comes to perfume. Not a fan of Youth dew either


----------



## Sushi~Flower (Sep 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iheartcolor* 

 
_GAH!  I forgot about Paris by YSL!  That stuff is horrid.  I got a bottle free from work once and had to 'give it away' by putting it in my friends purse while she was in the bathroom at my apartment!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wish I could have seen her face!

-Lauren_

 
 OMG , I got YSL Paris from a guy one year for my birthday, I really did not like it, way to over powering IMO, HOWEVER on the very RARE ocassion that I do actually try it I always get a compliment from guys???? They seem to love this one on me...It makes me nauseous! So weird, the male nose


----------



## Bjarka (Sep 18, 2010)

Chanel no. 5 (some one gave me a sample, but I binned it after trying it)

There was this one called Sunflower (Elizabeth Arden) my friend wore it in school, and I couldn't be around her. Gave me headaches and made me feel sick.

She also ahd a love for vanilla and cinnamon perfumes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just can't stand that. 

My mom wears White Linen atm, and it just doesn't agree with me.


----------



## ms.marymac (Oct 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KimmyAnn_678* 

 
_Red Door
Beautiful (this one is so popular, but I hate it LOL)
Youth Dew 
Clinique's Aromatics Elixir

Red Door and Youth Dew... blach.  We can smell when an old person comes in and gives themselves a whore's bath with these because they can't smell it themselves.  You can smell it across the whole department._

 
Or White Diamonds or Oscar De La Renta! Blaaargh. I am so with you.


----------



## Hilde (Oct 3, 2010)

With no doubt it's terry mueglers Angel. There's nothing celestial about it. blergh. It smells horrible and it smells so strong! Smells bad on me, on the test paper and on others. Luckily I haven't smelled it on others too much, but when I do: yuck!


----------



## Machinegun_Cali (Nov 7, 2010)

L'air du Temps  < sp??

  	Its by Ninna Ricci...my mom has been wearing it since the 80's and I HATE IT! I try and get her new perfumes every xmas but she keeps on going back ! :/


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Nov 9, 2010)

I hate vanilla smells they gross me out. Kat Von d new sinner perfume smell like feet and grosses me out


----------



## allthingsglam (Oct 5, 2013)

Dolce and gabanna light blue headache city.my mom used to wear this perfume called sunflowers when I was growing up I hated that smell.


----------



## cindy79 (Oct 5, 2013)

Prada - Candy stinks!


----------



## allthingsglam (Oct 5, 2013)

cindy79 said:


> Prada - Candy stinks! :shock:


I love love prada candy actually have the big bottle.i love that it smells like caramel.it funny how what one person love another hate.because the two I mention makes me sick to think about them lol


----------



## cindy79 (Oct 5, 2013)

allthingsglam said:


> I love love prada candy actually have the big bottle.i love that it smells like caramel.it funny how what one people love another hate.because the two I mention makes to sick to think about them lol


  I really wanted to like Prada - Candy! Because I love all oriental and vanilla scents. I wanted to buy a bottle blind without smelling it before. But then I had the chance to smell it and I was so disappointed!


----------



## allthingsglam (Oct 5, 2013)

cindy79 said:


> I really wanted to like Prada - Candy! Because I love all oriental and vanilla scents. I wanted to buy a bottle blind without smelling it before. But then I had the chance to smell it and I was so disappointed!


----------



## Marie0106 (Oct 5, 2013)

Anything that smells fruity or is vanilla scent it makes me sick to my stomach


----------



## makeba (Oct 8, 2013)

Calvin Klein euphoria is wicked.


----------



## allthingsglam (Oct 8, 2013)

makeba said:


> Calvin Klein euphoria is wicked.


O yes this one makes my head Hurt to


----------



## sugarrxbomb (Oct 13, 2013)

Scents that are too citrusy make me want to die.  Also, in HS, every whore wore Lovespell so now I have a negative association. Whores ruin everything.


----------



## Socallmelovely (Oct 23, 2013)

Dolce & Gabana Light Blue
  Tommy Hilfiger True Star


----------



## MmeSpark (Nov 24, 2013)

Hilde said:


> With no doubt it's terry mueglers Angel. There's nothing celestial about it. blergh. It smells horrible and it smells so strong! Smells bad on me, on the test paper and on others. Luckily I haven't smelled it on others too much, but when I do: yuck!


I totally agreen. Angel and Kenzo Jungle. Yuck is the right word to describe them!


----------



## SleepingBeauty (Dec 21, 2013)

I can't stand Chanel No 5, Thierry Mugler Angel and Alien, Escada Absolutely Me and Prada Candy. I used to love Absolutely Me until I got migraines from it. Chanel No 5 smells like vinegar and don't even get me started on Angel and Alien!


----------



## Socallmelovely (Dec 21, 2013)

LOL OMG! You would have HATED the scent of my inner aura this past work week! I wore both Alien and Angel (the original) multiple times! AND I LOVED IT!!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Dec 21, 2013)

Kenzo Flower
  Alien


----------



## SleepingBeauty (Dec 22, 2013)

Socallmelovely said:


> LOL OMG! You would have HATED the scent of my inner aura this past work week! I wore both Alien and Angel (the original) multiple times! AND I LOVED IT!!


  Oh god! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But luckily everyone's got a different taste, so if you like the fragrances, go ahead and wear them (as long as I'm not around 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Feb 28, 2014)

I had hoped to love these...

  Tom Ford Black Orchid - GAG-O-RAMA! I'd heard such great things about it and I expected to like it and just NO. Ugh there's something in it that pulled awful on me.
  Guerlain Shalimar - I think, after reading reviews of how classic this perfume was, I expected to love it, but it just doesn't mix with my chemistry.
  YSL Opium - Same with above.

  I like heavier scents like Dior Poison(depends on the day), Midnight Poison, Dune(some say it's not heavy but it is on me), Thierry Mugler Angel, Alien, etc. so I really expected to like these.


----------



## geeko (Mar 7, 2014)

Estee lauder white linen and Chanel no 5.

  I prefer my perfumes to be light and fresh. Just like the smell i get when i jus finished showering


----------



## brendabee88 (Aug 15, 2014)

White Diamonds!! I get a headache anytime I smell it.


----------



## kirstw91 (Aug 15, 2014)

Britney Spears fantasy! I was tired of smelling it on girls in my college, it seemed as though they sprayed half the bottle onto themselves, I had a 100ml bottle of the stuff and was struggling to use it, I will never get that perfume again! Also I have issues with Paris Hilton can can, I loved the perfume but when I was wearing it oneday I ended up getting really bad sunburn (to the stage were I was feeling very ill). Every time I wear it now it makes my skin feel as though its burning and I feel unwell. It's very strange what a smell can force you to remember.


----------



## akaaggie (Aug 15, 2014)

Bath and Body Works Sweat Pea - makes me nauseous... and I can smell it a mile away


----------



## rockin (Aug 16, 2014)

I hate the smell of lavender, and patchouli makes me feel ill.  I love roses, but hate rose perfumes.

  The smell that really makes me want to heave, though, is the smell wafting out of the door of the Lush shop.  I have to hold my breath as I walk past.  In our town, a lot of people refer to it as the stinky shop or the smelly shop.  Yet there are a lot of people who profess undying love for Lush?


----------



## Sylvia60 (Aug 16, 2014)

rockin said:


> I hate the smell of lavender, and patchouli makes me feel ill.  I love roses, but hate rose perfumes.
> 
> The smell that really makes me want to heave, though, is the smell wafting out of the door of the Lush shop.  I have to hold my breath as I walk past.  In our town, a lot of people refer to it as the stinky shop or the smelly shop.  Yet there are a lot of people who profess undying love for Lush?


  Ditto about loving the smell of roses and hating rose perfumes!
  And even so, sometimes _Joy_ is the only perfume to suit my mood.


----------



## pin3ska (Aug 17, 2014)

Dry Clean Comme de Garcons


----------



## soulsista19 (Aug 17, 2014)

chanel no. 5 eau de toilette


----------



## PreciousD (Aug 17, 2014)

Sun by Jill Sander.


----------



## MorbidMermaiden (Aug 17, 2014)

Angel. I can't even.


----------



## Dominique33 (Aug 17, 2014)

Jimmy Choo, Vitriol d'Oeillet, Lady Gaga, Miss Dior, La Vie est Belle, Flowerbomb among others.


----------



## crystalzi (Aug 17, 2014)

Ever juicy couture perfume I have tried have turned horrible on me .


----------



## Naynadine (Aug 17, 2014)

soulsista19 said:


> chanel no. 5 eau de toilette


  Agreed! Makes my eyes burn and gives me a headache, besides smelling horrible, lol. Other Chanel fragrances as well, but that one is the worst.
  Then again, I dislike probably 98% of all perfumes, synthetic scents just rarely smell good to me and I'm allergic to a lot of them.


----------



## VAL4M (Aug 17, 2014)

Angel, Armani Code, Chanel No. 5. (I really do not get that perfume!)


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Aug 17, 2014)

Angel is common here and its one of my favorites!


----------



## Eggy Bread (Aug 17, 2014)

Most of the really strong ones give me a headache. I especially hate super sweet ones like Prada Candy.


----------



## aeclectica (Aug 18, 2014)

Elizabeth Arden Sunflowers...yucko! i also can't stand anything that has patchouli.


----------



## morenomua (Sep 4, 2014)

ugh I absolutely hate Prada Candy. I tried it on in sephora and by the time I got home I was on the verge of vomiting it made me so sick


----------



## bunnypoet (Sep 7, 2014)

Chanel No. 5, Prescriptives Calyx, Michael Kors, Chanel No. 22 and Flowerbomb all turn on me.


----------



## discrepancy (Sep 19, 2014)

Prada Candy, Joy by Jean Patou (synthetic rose mixed with cat piss, no thank you), and the jury's still out on Chanel Chance. I got a bottle as an awkward self-hating teen and somehow the damn thing survived three moves, so I broke the stupid unkillable thing out to try it again. It went from "GET THAT CRAP AWAY FROM ME" to "Not sure if want," so I guess that's an improvement. Maybe in another seventeen years I'll actually like it.


----------



## beachyt (Sep 23, 2014)

I've never come across a perfume that made me want to retch but almost anything that is purely floral gives me a horrible headache within seconds. I don't even have to have smelled it up close; it happens just walking by someone wearing too much or past a perfume counter.

  Also, I can't be the only one who gets really irritated with how hard it is to actually smell/buy perfume or fragrances in stores. Sephora isn't so bad because they keep out the coffee beans (though I sometimes swear they've expired and smell like nothing) and _most_ of the time sales staff and customers aren't openly spritzing stuff everywhere, but other places like Bath & Body Works, Victoria's Secret, Lush, etc.. I can never tell if what I'm smelling is actually the thing I'm trying to smell, or if it's a combination of that and something else in the air. It's super frustrating to buy something you think smells really good, only to get home and discover it does not. This happened with a Tokyo Milk perfume.. I thought it was the perfect amount of floral/spice/fresh, but when I got home it's like I had some bizarre evil twin perfume instead. The boutique had a lot of open fragrance samples, plus candles, plus possibly just dosing the air with scent, so who knows what it was that I actually liked. :s


----------



## jpham (Sep 23, 2014)

White Diamonds and Chanel No. 5- both are such old ladies smells.  Also Pure Seduction from Victoria Secret, bleh!  It's super sweet smelling; I got it as a present last year, worst present ever.


----------



## watercoloursun (Sep 23, 2014)

I wish I could get into Tom Ford's Black Orchid but the scent is repellant to me for some reason


----------



## watercoloursun (Sep 23, 2014)

And Chanel no. 5 :-/


----------



## makeupmonster (Sep 24, 2014)

Anything that has strong floral notes...they tend to make my nose and eyes itch like crazy!


----------



## sylviar94 (Sep 30, 2014)

Juicy Couture( KILL DOGS FOR FUR
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) , Marc Jacobs, Dolce & Gabbana


----------



## Melbade (Oct 1, 2014)

Everything coconut scented ... beurk !


----------



## CatDetective (Oct 8, 2014)

Pretty much anything at a perfume counter... I have huge sensitivity issues that make walking through some department stores a literal headache. It's too bad, since I love things that smell nice...

  I'd say 'but I can stick to natural scents', but anything with patchouli or nag champa makes me sick... and I want to say vetiver? Some 'spice' notes turn me off as well, and I tend to do better with oils or solids (or the occasional rollerball), rather than anything in an alcohol base that you spritz into the air. I just have to be very picky about finding scents I can handle, and then I have to apply them directly instead of just out in the air.

  I'm glad to have found several in recent years that don't make me sick, I remember when I was in junior high I just kept stubbornly using this one that made me sick every time. Ugh, it was one of those girly brands of the late nineties, I can't remember what it was called, but it was in a pink bottle and it smelled somewhat floral and pretty and I was determined to wear it in spite of myself.


----------



## discrepancy (Oct 9, 2014)

Fragrances are fascinating! Apparently, the combination of rose, patchouli and vanilla might be what causes perfumes to turn into cotton candy on my skin. Tom Ford's Noir de Noir and Giorgio Armani's Si are both perfumes I loved in the vial and on cards, but on my skin they both turned into the same horrible cloying sweet stink. I'm happy that they won't be slaughtering my wallet, though.


----------



## lipstickpd23 (Oct 26, 2014)

I can't stand anything overly sweet. Pink Sugar, Prada Candy, Fancy by Jessica Simpson, etc. These types of perfume make me sick.


----------



## bonvivant (Dec 8, 2014)

Black Opium by Yves Saint Laurent


----------



## Kaidan (Dec 8, 2014)

Youth Dew earns a special place in perfume hell as the worst thing I have ever smelled in my life. Other nominations include Chanel No. 5, Guerlain Shalimar and all its flankers, Calvin Kline Obsession (who needs pepper spray when you can use this instead), YSL Opium, Lancôme Tresor, Ralph Lauren Lauren, almost every Tom Ford perfume, White Diamonds, and every perfume with aldehydes, vanilla musk that smells like ancient mummy powder, and the spicy woody orientals. Strong chemical floral scents may not be a yuck for me, but they are very headache inducing; like entering at the Abercrombie & Fitch store, dousing yourself in Guerlain Insolence, or the person who sprays a ton of perfume testers in the air at Sephora and has everyone in the perfume area gagging for fresh air.

  I prefer fruity florals, shower clean fresh, and beach scents.


----------



## flowerpuppy (Dec 10, 2014)

Chance de Chanel always smells like calone, fabric softener and diapers on me. Not pretty.


----------



## Rebellefleur (Dec 26, 2014)

-Chanel #5 bleh....
  -Pink sugar - I bought it in highschool when it was onsale at a store I used to work.. I got a huge bottle for $16. ew!! too sickly sweet even for a 16 year old.
  -Any of those cheapo perfumes...that smell like straight up alcohol..
  loves, jovan musk etc -- I absolutely hatehate musk! unless its mixed with something and its one of the base notes.


----------



## suciarubia (Jan 30, 2015)

Tory by Tory Burch


----------



## GoddessLyric (May 1, 2015)

Not a particular perfume, anything too strong.


----------



## Erica53094 (Jun 5, 2015)

Most celeb perfumes. Jlo's Glo, Britney Spear's Curious, Beyonce's Heat are all obnoxiously offensive. Any of those Elizabeth Taylor's, Estee Lauder's Pleasures, Beautiful are all ratchet. Ooh and Clinique's Happy....just dreadful. Does not make me happy lol!!


----------



## HAlex (Jun 25, 2015)

Chloé was a disaster to me....


----------



## Pirita84 (Jul 17, 2015)

Chanel 5 on some people... It's too much


----------



## bebeflamand (Dec 28, 2015)

Angel - Thierry Mugler, migraine in a bottle!


----------

